# Welcher Luftdämfer für das Freak?



## Hans (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Ich will meinen Fox Vanilla Dämpfer gegen einen Luftdämfer tauschen.  In der Zeitschrift Mountain Bike 09/06 erhält der DT Swiss SSD 225 den Kauftipp - der kostet nur 169,00 Euro. Ist der in ordnung oder doch einen anderen????
Der hat keine Plattform-Dämpfung, aber der Hinterbau vom Freak braucht doch keinen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Dezember 2006)

leider hat der ssd 225 bei gleicher einbaulänge weniger hub, sprich: du hast weniger federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (24. Dezember 2006)

Max2k schrieb:


> leider hat der ssd 225 bei gleicher einbaulänge weniger hub, sprich: du hast weniger federweg.


wird dir im direkten vergleich stahlfeder zu luftdämpfer fast immer so gehen.
allerdings sind es in seinem fall, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nur 2-3mm. deine 150mm fw am heck haste also immer noch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Dezember 2006)

da hast du natürlich recht. wobei die neuen fox dämpfer, wie z.b. der dhx air, bei gleicher einbaulänge auch gleichen hub bieten. ansonsten fand ich den ssd 225 fürs freak eigentlich auch sehr interessant, weil er den ganzen plattformkram nicht besitzt. das raid (oder war es das floyd?) wird ja auch damit ausgestattet.


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. Dezember 2006)

ich bin in meinem raid bis jetzt den fox vanilla r, fox float r und dt ssd210l (unterscheidet sich nur durch den Lock Out zum 225) gefahren.
den float r habe ich so schnell wie möglich wieder verkauft. hätte ich mit dem vanilla auch gemacht, aber dafür hat man nichts mehr bekommen, und für den winter ist er ganz gut.
vom ansprechverhalten und der kompletten performance ist der DT der beste dämpfer. den fox float r fand ich am schlechtesten.
jetzt über den winter fahre ich den vanilla r.
das ist immer noch ein guter kompromiss zwischen dem float r und dem DT.
laut bodo probst wurden die float r ja total gelobt, sollten sogar besser als die DT dämpfer sein, ich jedoch kann das in keinster weise bestätigen.
ob man das jetzt auch so auf das freak übertragen kann weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich denke das dürfte auch so ungefähr hinkommen.

gruß marco


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
ich hab den Float im Freak, ist absolut super. Er passt perfekt zu der ebenfalls luftgefederten Fox Talas 36, das Ansprechverhalten ist gleich. Der Dämpfer lässt sich sehr einfach einstellen und bietet eine top performance.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Rinsenknierz (28. Dezember 2006)

Habe heute meinen Vanilla R gegen einen SSD 225 getauscht.
Für 145,- konnte mich nichts davon abhalten. Leider konnte ich noch keinen Ausritt wagen, mein Freak ist aber schlagartig 340 Gramm leichter geworden ;-)

Sinisa


----------



## Hans (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

@ Riesenknierz

Bin immer noch an überlegen, ob mit oder ohne Plattformdämpfung, vielleicht kannst Du mir nach der ersten Testfahrt berichten wie der Dämpfer funktioniert - besonders Wipptendenz.

Danke und schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Januar 2007)

Seit ich ein Whiplash EX habe, muss der Freak leichter werden. Ich überlege mir, das da ($$$) einzubauen:

http://www.dtswiss.ch/index.asp?fuseaction=rshocks.bikedetail&id=10&varid=29&group=&colorid=1&print

Was spricht dagegen und was dafür?


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Januar 2007)

Hmm, was genau kosten die 35g Differenz zum 190er?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2007)

Kann man den 190L im 2005er Freak auf dem Kopf stehen montieren (umgekehrt wie auf dem Bild), damit er nicht so viel Dreck abbekommt? Kommt man dann noch ans Ventil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (11. Januar 2007)

JA, habe ich schon gesehen....
Allerdings mit dem FOX !

Hatt von euch jemand den Evolver von Manitou probiert???

Danke


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

gibts den Evolver wirklich auch mit 57mm Hub? Auf der HP hab ich den in 200er Einbaulänge nämlich nur mit 50mm gesehen... was könnte sonst noch passen?

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> JA, habe ich schon gesehen....
> Allerdings mit dem FOX !
> 
> Hatt von euch jemand den Evolver von Manitou probiert???
> ...



Ja? Hat das noch Platz neben dem Umwerfer?


----------



## Johnnybike (11. Januar 2007)

Im Bike 2/07 ist ein Freak Test drin. Das hat einen Manitou ISX 4 und 158mm Federweg. Hub weiss ich nicht. Ist übrigens mit sehr gut bewertet worden und hat die drittbeste Punktezahl erreicht nach Scott Ransom (1200 Euro teurer) und Specialized (2000 Euro teurer!). Das fusion hat jedoch die bessere Effizienz im kleinen und mittleren Kettenblatt und ist steifer als die beiden Spitzenreiter. Ich muss schon sagen, für den riesen Aufwand den Scott und Specialized betreiben ist der kleine Punktevorsprung in meinen Augen etwas mikrig. Zudem sind Fusionfahrer nicht an Herstellerprodukte gebunden, da Fusion zum Glück keine Systemintegration betreibt. Der geheime Testsieger ist für mich demnach auch das Fusion. Rein Objektiv natürlich...

Johnny


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Januar 2007)

^^Jonny: Nun, was wird denn am Fusion alles bemängelt? Kann der Rahmen was dafür, dass es nicht ganz gereicht hat oder lags an der Ausstattung? 

Imho hat Fusion das beste/eines der besten Hinterbausysteme auf dem Markt. Speci kam zumindest letztes Jahr mit Nichten an diese Performace heran, das neue kenne ich nicht u. das Ransom auch nicht, von daher kein Urteil... aber soviel Aufpreis dann noch auf das Freak obendrauf für nen winzigen Vorsprung, spricht doch Bände... 


Ok, das war dann bestimmt der Evolver IX4, könnte aber wirklich der Seriendämpfer mit 50mm Hub gewesen sein. Die bei der Bike messen ja eh immer "etwas" mehr (s. Raid SL) u. pressen ja auch das Anschlagelastomer mit aus  Wenn es den nur 57mm geben würde, ich glaube, dann hätt ich es schon längst probiert... wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## pisskopp (11. Januar 2007)

Hat platz, fahre allerdings Rohloff, daher istst mir Wuuaascht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (11. Januar 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Kann man den 190L im 2005er Freak auf dem Kopf stehen montieren (umgekehrt wie auf dem Bild), damit er nicht so viel Dreck abbekommt? Kommt man dann noch ans Ventil?[/IMG]



Wenn im Fusion einen DT Dämpfer einbaust, achte drauf, dass das abstehende Luftventil genug Platz hat. Es gibt Einbaumöglichkeiten, bei denen es Dir beim Einfedern das Ventil abreißen kann.

Gruß,
Svenson


----------



## Kanventsmann (12. Januar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Im Bike 2/07 ist ein Freak Test drin. Das hat einen Manitou ISX 4 und 158mm Federweg. Hub weiss ich nicht. Ist übrigens mit sehr gut bewertet worden und hat die drittbeste Punktezahl erreicht nach Scott Ransom (1200 Euro teurer) und Specialized (2000 Euro teurer!). Das fusion hat jedoch die bessere Effizienz im kleinen und mittleren Kettenblatt und ist steifer als die beiden Spitzenreiter. Ich muss schon sagen, für den riesen Aufwand den Scott und Specialized betreiben ist der kleine Punktevorsprung in meinen Augen etwas mikrig. Zudem sind Fusionfahrer nicht an Herstellerprodukte gebunden, da Fusion zum Glück keine Systemintegration betreibt. Der geheime Testsieger ist für mich demnach auch das Fusion. Rein Objektiv natürlich...
> 
> Johnny



So wie im Test wird das Bike aber kaum bei Fusion zu kaufen sein:
N'duro LRS
Puro Bremsen
XTR 07 Kurbeln und X.0 Schaltwerk

Allerdings frage ich mich warum die den Dämpfer und nicht den Fox zum Test geliefert haben, soll der nicht noch besser sein?

Wie auch immer, bis auf die Farbe und das Schaltwerk genau meine Wunsch-Austattung, leider fehlen mir ca. 99% des dazu nötigen Kleingeldes...

K.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Januar 2007)

Wer nimmt schon Tests ernst. Und dann noch in der "Bike".


----------



## Johnnybike (12. Januar 2007)

Kanventsmann schrieb:


> So wie im Test wird das Bike aber kaum bei Fusion zu kaufen sein:
> N'duro LRS
> Puro Bremsen
> XTR 07 Kurbeln und X.0 Schaltwerk
> ...



Ich glaube schon dass man das Freak mit der Ausstattung haben kann. 
Bodo findet die neuen Manitou Dämpfer eben sehr gut. Hat er mir auf der Eurobike schon erzählt. Dort ging's allerdings mehr um DHX Air und Evolver ISX 6. 

@Knurrhahn: Ich nehme die Endergebnisse der Tests auch nicht so ernst, aber ich habe mich auf die Messdaten bezogen und ich glaube nicht dass die sogar Fakten fälschen. 

Johnny


----------



## bikulus (31. Januar 2007)

Hat denn der Manitou ISX ne Platform?
Ist den schon jemand gefahren??
Bikulus


----------



## Johnnybike (1. Februar 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hat denn der Manitou ISX ne Platform?
> Ist den schon jemand gefahren??
> Bikulus



Der ISX6 hat eine Intrinsic Dämpfung, wie das Topmodell der Travis auch, der ISX4 hat SPV, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Mehr Infos findest du bestimmt hier. 

Gefahren bin ich die noch nicht, der ISX6 würde durch seinen Hub von 70mm bei 222mm Einbaulänge jedoch perfekt ins Whiplash passen und nebenbei 450g sparen...

Johnny


----------



## Bodo Probst (1. Februar 2007)

Der Evolver ISX4 wird ohne und mit SPV geliefert.
Unser Dämpfer ist ohne SPV.

Einbaulänge 200mm und Hub 56mm.
Dieser Dämpfer ist sowohl im 06er als auch im 07er Freak montierbar.

Einbaulänge 222mm und Hub 70mm sind sehr für Whiplash und Whiplash EX geeignet.

Dieser Dämpfer ist meiner Meinung nach von allen Luftdämpfern die beste Empfehlung für beide Räder.


----------



## sideshowbob (1. Februar 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Der Evolver ISX4 wird ohne und mit SPV geliefert.
> Unser Dämpfer ist ohne SPV.
> 
> Einbaulänge 200mm und Hub 56mm.
> ...



tja, das wenn ich eher gewusst hätte?!?!
hab gerade letzte woche mein nigelnagelneues freak (07) mit float r xv bekommen und jetzt erfahr ich sowas :-(

wirds da vielleicht eine upgrademöglichkeit geben?
weil ein bisschen unsensibel finde ich den float schon ... und der hinterbau ist ohne dämpfer wunderbar leichgängig!


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Februar 2007)

Fahr doch den Dämpfer erst mal ein, dann ändert sich das Verhalten bestimmt.


----------



## MB-Locke (1. Februar 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Der Evolver ISX4 wird ohne und mit SPV geliefert.
> Unser Dämpfer ist ohne SPV.
> 
> Einbaulänge 200mm und Hub 56mm.
> ...



Hallo Bodo,

schön, dass du in den letzten Tagen wieder so aktiv bist! 

Was kostet denn der von dir oben genannte Manitou-Dämpfer entweder über Fusion als Ersatz oder als "Upgrade" zum bisherigen? Mein Händler hat da leider noch keine Infos zu.

Grüße u. danke schonmal vorab.

MB-Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (1. Februar 2007)

würde mich auch interessieren. fahre zwar das whip mit dhx 5.0 air, habe das umwerfer problem auch gelöst, aber wenn es noch etwas besseres gibt....


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt den DT 190 L montiert, gleichzeitig ist meine Fox 36 Talas TF-getuned aus England zurückgekommen.

Fühlt sich alles gut an. Jetzt muss ich damit mal auf's Land und das Setting optimieren.

Ach ja: Den Lockout-Hebel habe ich gleich abmontiert. Da spart man wieder ein paar Gramm...


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Februar 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den DT 190 L montiert, gleichzeitig ist meine Fox 36 Talas TF-getuned aus England zurückgekommen.
> 
> Fühlt sich alles gut an. Jetzt muss ich damit mal auf's Land und das Setting optimieren.
> 
> Ach ja: Den Lockout-Hebel habe ich gleich abmontiert. Da spart man wieder ein paar Gramm...



  oh ja, nur her mit dem Fahrbericht!!!  Schön, dass du die Rolle als "Versuchskanninchen" übernimmst


----------



## Brausa (3. Februar 2007)

Für alle die ein bisschen auf die Pfunde achten: Ich hab den Float R (200mm) gerade gewogen: 286g


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2007)

Naja, das ist ja dann nur noch 200g weniger als der Vanilla mitsamt Feder.


----------



## Brausa (3. Februar 2007)

-


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Februar 2007)

Bin jetzt mit meinem neuen Dämpfer (DT 190L) auf den "Gempen", Basels Hausberg, gefahren. Der Untergrund war zum Teil vereist oder verschneit, wo nicht war es extrem schlammig.

Es spricht sehr schön an, ist sehr angenehm, wenn man im Sattel ist. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass er keine Platform hat, der Vanilla R hat ja ein fix eingestelltes ProPedal.
Er dünkt mich auch ein wenig linearer als die Stahlfeder, jedenfalls habe ich ihn bei gleichem Sag öfter durchschlagen als den Vanilla R.
Aber das war die erste Ausfahrt, das Setting ist sicher noch nicht perfekt. Auch ist der Jura nicht mit den Alpen zu vergleichen.


----------



## pisskopp (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Knurrhan,

komm doch mal hier in Luzern vorbei, dann gehen wir baiken.
Dabei würde ich mir mal gerne deinen StahlfederDämpfer borgen ?

Was meinst?


----------



## timhau (15. Februar 2007)

Rinsenknierz schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Vanilla R gegen einen SSD 225 getauscht.
> Für 145,- konnte mich nichts davon abhalten. Leider konnte ich noch keinen Ausritt wagen, mein Freak ist aber schlagartig 340 Gramm leichter geworden ;-)
> 
> Sinisa



Hallo, schreib doch mal Deine Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Dämpfer im Freak - bin gerade am überlegen auch den 225er einzubauen. Spürt man, daß der Dämpfer weniger Hub hat?

Gruß
Felix (timhau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinsenknierz (17. Februar 2007)

So, war heute nach einer längeren Bandscheiben-Pause auf dem Rad unterwegs.
Auch wenn ich keinen kurzfristigen Vergleich zum Vanilla R mehr ziehen kann, der SSD ist einfach nur geil. Ich finde, dass er sehr genau anspricht und der Hinterbau endlich das tut, was er soll. Alles fühlt sich bei härterem Gelände butterweich an und er wippt auch im Wiegetritt nicht. Das optimale Setup muss sicherlich noch von mir gefunden werden.
Ich hatte während meiner ganzen Tour das Gefühl einer S-Klasse unterm Arsch.
Für den Preis IMHO empfehlenswert.

Soko


----------



## karle71 (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,

bin gestern das erste mal mit dem DT225 im Freak gefahren. Im Vergleich zum Fox Float R spricht er viel sensibler an, v.a. in verblockten Wurzelpassagen geht er super gut. Dass er im Vgl. zum Float R weniger Hub hat spüre ich eigentlich nur wenn ich bewusst den Hinterbau belaste od. nach Sprüngen - hier hat der Float ersten mehr Hub und zweiten nutzt er den Hub vollkommen aus - fast schon zu linear da er schnell durchschlägt. Der DT hat noch ca. 5mm Durchschlagsschutz (gemessen an Kolben). Nur Federweg ist nicht alles, mir gefällt der DT besser, spricht ähnlich sensibel an wie der German Answer ist aber nicht so progressiv. Für 150 EUR sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## fivepole (17. Februar 2007)

karle71 schrieb:


> Nur Federweg ist nicht alles, mir gefällt der DT besser, spricht ähnlich sensibel an wie der German Answer ist aber nicht so progressiv. Für 150 EUR sehr empfehlenswert.



Wo gekauft und was ist mit den Buchsen? Welche Maße brauchtest du?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2007)

bei der "wo gekauft"-frage klinke ich mich mal ein: schau mal bei www.bike-components.de vorbei 
(http://www.bike-components.de/catal...PREIS?osCsid=05ae2f65ba2803330a2bbea350fd483b)


----------



## Rinsenknierz (18. Februar 2007)

8 mm Länge 25,4
6 mm Länge 22,2

ca. 12,90 je Buchsenset und 145 Euro für den Dämpfer bei Hibike.

Soko


----------



## fivepole (18. Februar 2007)

Thanks Leute,

dass der DT nur 50mm Hub hat stört mich wenig. Bin sehr am überlegen, ob ich statt deer 200er Einbaulänge glatt ne 190er Länge wählen soll. Why?

- Gleicher Hub (50mm)
- dadurch aber das Tretlager einen Tick tiefer, was mir sehr lieb wäre  
- und der Lenkwinkel würde um 0,001 Grad flacher  

Was denken die Herren? Und ja, Garantie erlischt, ist klar. 

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo fivepeople

ich würde den Federweg nicht verschenken, deswegen hast du doch so ein tolles bike. Wenn das ganze bike tiefer kommt was bringt dir das, außer dass du schnller aufsitzt und das Kettenblatt ruinierst. Hatte am WE ein Leihbike das um 2 cm tiefer sitzt und das Kettenblatt hat jetzt Zahnausfall.
Ist natürlich eine Frage was du fahren willst, aber wie oben gesagt, wenn schon Freak dann auch ausnutzen!?
Bikulus


----------



## michi250 (20. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir einfach mal den Dt-Swiss SSD225 in 190mm Länge bestellt.Der Federweg müsste eig gleich bleiben.Mal schaun,ob es gravierende Unterschiede in der Geo gibt.

Michi


----------



## MB-Locke (21. Februar 2007)

michi250 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach mal den Dt-Swiss SSD225 in 190mm Länge bestellt.Der Federweg müsste eig gleich bleiben.Mal schaun,ob es gravierende Unterschiede in der Geo gibt.
> 
> Michi




Hi,

der Federweg bleibt sicherlich nicht gleich! Der von dir genannte SSD225 hat nur 50mm Hub, bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 3:1 fehlen dir dann ca. 21mm. Das ist, wie ich finde schon recht viel...

Dazu kommt, dass die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers 10mm weniger ist als vorgesehen. Das Ergebnis wird sein, dass dein Tretlager vermutlich schon merklich nach unten wandert u. dein Lenkwinkel dadurch etwas flacher wird. Je nach verbauter Gabel kann es noch gut sein, oder eben nicht mehr 

Dass dir bei dem ganzen Experiment die Garantie "flöten" geht ist dir sicherlich bewusst und muss nichtnochmals extra betont werden 
Wenn DT-Dämpfer, dann den 190L (in 200mm;55mm) oder den HVR (auch 200mm; 55mm), die passen von den Grundvoraussetzungen wohl eher/besser.

Grüße

MB-Locke

Edith sagt:  steht ja eigentlich schon alles da, weshalb hab ich das nochmals geschrieben??


----------



## michi250 (21. Februar 2007)

Naja also ich hatte bisher den German-A reloaded verbaut.Der hatte,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch 50mm Hub.Aber dafür in 200er Einbaulänge.Im Vergleich zu dem Dämpfer müsste ich mit dem SSD 225 doch gleich viel Federweg haben.
Zu den Geometrieänderungenas ganze ist nur ein Experiment und wenn ich sehe,dass die Geometrie sich zu sehr (negativ) ändert,schick ich den Dämpfer sofort zurück und hol mir einen in 200er Einbaulänge(kostet ja gleich viel)
Michi


----------



## fivepole (21. Februar 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers 10mm weniger ist als vorgesehen. Das Ergebnis wird sein, dass dein Tretlager vermutlich schon merklich nach unten wandert u. dein Lenkwinkel dadurch etwas flacher wird.



Yeah, and that´s what I want  

Um die Sache auf den Punkt zu bringen: Der Fox Flaot R, der meinen viiiiiiel zu progressiven und in der Dämpfungsperformance mangelhaften German A ersetzen sollte, erweist sich als wenig sensibel und zu linear. Sprich das Ding schlägt rasch durch oder ist bretthart.

Warum den 190er SSD und nicht den 200er? Tretlager soll tiefer kommen. I´m a racing guy. Und wenn der Lenkwinkel einen Tick flacher werden würde, wäre das ein extra Bonus. Mit meiner 140mm Pike ist der mir fast zu steil und etwas zu nervös.

Also, was meinen die Herren?


----------



## barrett (21. Februar 2007)

Ich finde auch, dass du den 190er auf jeden Fall mal versuchen sollte. Und dann bitte das Ergebnis im Forum präsentieren. Hat meiner Meinung nach, bis auf den evtl. Garantieverlust und Aufsetzen, bei gleichem Dämpferhub nur Vorteile! 
Try it!


----------



## pisskopp (21. Februar 2007)

Hat hier schon jemand den Evolver IXS4 (oder  so getestet?)


----------



## michi250 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich probiers auf jeden Fall und werde euch dann einen ausführlichen "Fahrbericht" geben.

Michi

P.S.:Ich denke,dass der Dämfer in 1-2 Tagen kommt.


----------



## Chris82 (24. Februar 2007)

Wollte nur nochmal die möglichen Luft-Dämpfer-Optionen posten.
Wenns noch weitere gibt oder welche falsch sind dann verbessert mich.
Ich glaube die von mir genannten haben alle die erforderliche einbaulänge (und Hub) ohne das Federweg verloren geht.

FOX:
Float RP23 (in 7,875"x2,25" oder 200mm x 57 mm)  ca. 400-439
 Float RP2 (in 7,875"x2,25" oder 200mm x 57 mm) 

DTSWISS:
SSD carbon 200 mm 55mm Hub                          ca. 600 
SSD 190L 200 mm 55mm Hub                             ca. 350-460 
HVR 200 200 mm 55mm Hub                               ca. 370-519 
SSD 225 200 mm 55mm Hub                              ca. 170-230 
SSD 210 L 200 mm 55mm Hub                            ca. 320-365 

Da ich selber schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer bin hab ich bemerkt, dass, für Luftdämpfer beim Freak, einfach zu viele Freds aufgemacht wurden. Wäre gut wenns bei dem hier bleibt und jeder mal seine Erfahrungen mit getesteten Dämpfern "preis gibt".
(Bei Manitou, RockShox, German A und Magura gibt es ja überhaupt keinen Dämpfer mit den richigen Einbaumaßen.)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Februar 2007)

hallo chris,
eine gute idee.
der dtswiss ssd 225 hat bei 200mm einbaulänge aber nur 50 mm hub.
dann gibt es noch den fox dhx air, der bei 200mm auch 57mm hub hat.
von manitou gibt es noch den isx 4 (mit und ohne pedalplattform. laut bodo im moment der beste dämpfer fürs freak). der hat bei 200mm einbaulänge 56 mm hub. kostenpunkt der beiden letztgennanten dämpfer: ca. 450 euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich verfolge die ganze Diskussion um den Dämpfer mit großem Interesse. Ich habe gestern meine Fox float R mal ausgebaut. Habe mit großem Erstaunen festgestellt, dass die im Dämpfer eingebauten Buchsen sich extrem schwer drehen lassen, eigentlich ghet das nur wenn man das gute Teil in den Schraubstock einbaut. Mir ist da ehrlich gar nicht klar, wo sich da was drehen soll??? 
Die Schraube mit der der Dämpfer gehalten wird erlaubt ja auch keine Drehbewegung zwischen Buchse und den beiden Aufnahmen.
Ich hab dann mal an meinem Bergwerk den Dämpfer ausgebaut und ups da ist ein spezielles Lager verbaut und das ganze dreht sich total leicht. 
Ist das nun bei meinem Freak verkehrt oder soll das  so gehören. Für mich würde dies das viel diskutierte träge Ansprechverhalten erklären und auch sehr gut erklären, warum die Zugstufe immer komplett offen sein muss.
Hier muss ja erst ein richtig großes Losbrechmoment überwunden werden!
Der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bewegt sich jedenfalls richtig schön leicht!!!

Wie sieht die Sache denn bei euch so aus?
Gruss
Bikulus


----------



## Hans (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

so, hab mir gerade im e-b. einen neuen Manitou Swinger Air 3-way für 99,95 Euro gesteigert 
Der hat zwar nur 50 mm Hub, da ich aber aber bei meinem Fox Vanilla nur 47 mm mit meiner 500er Feder nutze, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Wenn alles klappt, kann ich nächstes Wochenende testen - werde dann berichten.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## karle71 (26. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meine Erfahrung zu Luftdämpfern im Freak 2005

German Answer (200mm, 50mm Hub) ... sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, sehr lebendig, etwas zu progressiv, v.a am Anfang (alleine durch Aufsitzen wird zuviel Hub verschenkt, man sitzt dadurch rel. weit hinten (beim Uphill störend)

Fox Float R (Fusion Version, 200mm, 58mm Hub) ... Hub wird vollständig ausgenutzt, beinahe schon zu degressiv (schlägt gerne durch), Federweg wachst spürbar, durch Pedalplattform jedoch etwas schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, insbesonder kleine Schläge sehr unsensibel, super für uphill da absolut ruhig

DT Swiss 225 (200mm, nur 50mm Hub) ... ähnlich German Answer, jedoch etwas linearer (federt beim Aufsitzen nicht ganz so weit ein), ausnutzbarer Hub ca. 45mm 

Fazit .. am idealste wäre der DT mit 55mm Hub od. der Fox ohne Pedalplattform


----------



## bikulus (26. Februar 2007)

Hi
bei dem Float R kannst das ProPedal rausnehmen lassen, kostet leider nur 90,-. Würd mich aber auch interessieren wie das ganze dann funktioniert. Glaube aber auch, dass sich am Einfederverhalten nichts ändert
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (26. Februar 2007)

Die machen das auch incl. dass die die Dämpfung noch anpassen..
http://www.tftunedshox.com/


----------



## Fusionrider (26. Februar 2007)

karle71 schrieb:


> Fox Float R (Fusion Version, 200mm, 58mm Hub) ... Hub wird vollständig ausgenutzt, beinahe schon zu degressiv (schlägt gerne durch), Federweg wachst spürbar, durch Pedalplattform jedoch etwas schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, insbesonder kleine Schläge sehr unsensibel, super für uphill da absolut ruhig



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich kann deshalb den Dämpfer nicht empfehlen, da die Progression deutlich fehlt!


----------



## Brausa (26. Februar 2007)

Ohne den Dämpfer geöffnet zu haben möchte ich mal behaupten dass man ihn selber progressiver abstimmen kann, und zwar in dem man das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinert. 

Dazu fallen mir spontan zwei Möglichkeiten ein: Man besorgt sich einen billigen (z.B. defekten) Float R in der normalen Version mit kleinerer Luftkammer und baut sie um (oder benutzt halt den wenn er in Ordnung ist). 

Oder man klebt z.B. mit einem Gummiklebeband (weiss den genauen Namen nicht, die Teile die 1-2mm dick sind) freie Stellen in der Lufkammer ab (am Umfang).

Wie gesagt, beides sind Varianten die mir jetzt spontan eingefallen sind, ich hab bisher nichts davon getestet. In der Theorie sollte es aber funktionieren (kleineres Volumen = stärkere komprimierung der eingeschlossenen Luft = progressiveres Verhalten)


----------



## pisskopp (27. Februar 2007)

Gewagte Theroie


----------



## Brausa (27. Februar 2007)

warum? Einfache Physik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (27. Februar 2007)

Mach!


----------



## Brausa (27. Februar 2007)

Aktuell hab ich noch keinen Bedarf dafür. Durchschlagen sollte doch nur bei Park Einsätzen (größere Drops) ein Problem sein? Ich will erst mal besseres Ansprechverhalten. 

Im Moment geht ja leider noch nicht wirklich was mit Trail-Touren weshalb das Thema bei mir erst mal pausiert, bzw. Das Bike noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren ist....


----------



## pisskopp (28. Februar 2007)

Ich bekomme bald den neuen Evolver, dann schreib ich dazu weiteres, dann kann ich immerhin den German-A, Den FoxR und den Evolver vergleichen.

Greetz


----------



## Fusionrider (28. Februar 2007)

Soweit ich etwas von Physik verstehe erhöht eine kleinere Luftkammer zwar die Progression, verigert aber auch den Sag und das Ansprechverhalten. Letztendlich sollte es den gleichen Effekt erzielen als würde man den Luftdruck erhöhen oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Februar 2007)

pisskopp, wieviel zahlst du denn für den evolver?


----------



## Brausa (28. Februar 2007)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Soweit ich etwas von Physik verstehe erhöht eine kleinere Luftkammer zwar die Progression, verigert aber auch den Sag und das Ansprechverhalten. Letztendlich sollte es den gleichen Effekt erzielen als würde man den Luftdruck erhöhen oder?




Durch ein kleineres Luftvolumen bei gleichem Kolbendurchmesser steigt der Druck beim Zusammendrücken (Komprimieren) stärker an, die Kennlinie wird steiler (ich denke der Exponent höher). Bei sehr großem Luftvolumen (-> unendlich) würde sich der Druck über den Weg gar nicht ändern und das Teil geht gleich auf Anschlag.

Egal welche Kennlinie, dan Sag kannst du selber über den Luftdruck einstellen. Bei einem progressiveren Dämpfer kannst du eher mehr Sag fahren (Durchschlagsschutz). Prinzipiell ist die lineare Kennlinie ja gewollt um viel Federweg zu nutzen. Es geht hier nur um einen Vorschlag für die, die den Dämpfer regelmäßig zum Durchschlagen bringen, was meiner Meinung nach für den Rahmen nicht gerade gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (28. Februar 2007)

Evolver kostet 440.- â¬ Wenn das nix taugt, rasier ich mir wieder die Beine und fahre CC Rennen mit nem Hardtail.

p*V = M*r*t


----------



## fivepole (1. März 2007)

So, mal was Neues von meinem (zähen) Float R Dämpfer: Habe inspiriert durch pisskopp´s neuliche Lagerreinigungundfettenaktion den Nachmittag genutzt und mal (fast) alle Lager ausgebaut, so gut es ging gereinigt und pingeligst gefettet. Selbiges mit den Buchsen der Dämpferaufnahme.

Dem ersten Eindruck nach ein überraschend deutlicher Unterschied  

Musste meine Zugtsufe jetzt doch glatt drei Klicks reindrehen. Von Überdämpfung kann gerade keine Rede mehr sein. Ob sich die Sensibilität im Ansprechen verbessert hat, kann nur eine längere Fahrt beweisen. Aber es regnet wie Sau.

Zur Überlegung nen 190er DT Swiss Dämpfer einzubauen ist zu sagen, dass dies wegen Kauf eines Eigenheims vorerst aufgeschoben ist. Da dreh ich jetzt jeden Euro zweimal um


----------



## bikulus (1. März 2007)

Hallo Fivepeople
das hört sich ja sehr postitiv an. Zu meinem Verständnis, du hast sowohl alle Lager vom Hinterbau gereinigt und gefettet als auch die obere Buchse vom Dämpfer? Damit wir vom gleichen reden, die obere Buchse hat einen Durchmesser von 15,7mm und eine Länge von 25,2mm, diese hast du aus dem Dämpferauge entfernt oder? Wie gemacht? Solange ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie das genau funktioniert, werde ich lieber nichts öffnen. Hat das Dämpferauge den auch einen Innendurchmesser von ca 15,7mm?
Danke für Info

Bikulus


----------



## Hans (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

hab im Winter auch alle Gelenke am Hinterbau meines Freak 05 geöffnet, um mal nachzuschauen.
Fazit: alle Lager sauber und leichtgängig. Es sind geschlossene Lager, die können nicht gefettet werden, außer man entfernt die Abdichtung, was nicht zu empfehlen ist.
die Buchsen an den Fox-Dämpfern (hab einen Vanilla) dürfen nicht gefettet werden - haben eine spezielle Beschichtung.

Fazit - solange keine Lager oder Dämpferbuchse defekt ist, bringt schmieren nichts - und das hat mir so mein Händler auch bestätigt.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MB-Locke (2. März 2007)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab im Winter auch alle Gelenke am Hinterbau meines Freak 05 geöffnet, um mal nachzuschauen.
> Fazit: alle Lager sauber und leichtgängig. Es sind geschlossene Lager, die können nicht gefettet werden, außer man entfernt die Abdichtung, was nicht zu empfehlen ist.
> ...



Hi,

ob nun jetzt fetten oder nicht, das ist glaub ich eine endlose Diskussion...
Als ich mein Bike vom letzten Service bekommen habe, waren alle Lagerstellen gefettet, inkl. der Dämpferbuchsen, also werde ich das auch wieder so machen...

Grüße,

MB-Locke

PS: ein kurzes Statement von Bodo oder einem Händler (Anbipa  ) wäre hierzu evtl. nicht schlecht, danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## fivepole (2. März 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> HZu meinem Verständnis, du hast sowohl alle Lager vom Hinterbau gereinigt und gefettet als auch die obere Buchse vom Dämpfer? Damit wir vom gleichen reden, die obere Buchse hat einen Durchmesser von 15,7mm und eine Länge von 25,2mm, diese hast du aus dem Dämpferauge entfernt oder? Wie gemacht?



Ja, alle Lager, Abdeckungen und alle Buchsen an die ich rankam entfernt, gereinigt und gefettet. Ja, auch die Kugellager. Spritzschutz einfach abgezogen. Waren alles andere als leichtgängig. Nach der Behandlung wieder OK. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:







Alles was rot ist wurde gepflegt, alles was blau ist habe ich nicht geöffnet oder schlicht vergessen.

Zu den Maßen kann ich dir leider gar nix sagen  

Dämpferaugenbuchsen mit Zange und leichtem Zug rausgezogen. Beschichtung in den Dämpferaugen waren unten deutlich abgerieben. Oben wie neu.

Der Glaubenskrieg ist hiermit entbrannt


----------



## Brausa (2. März 2007)

Das mit den Dämpferaugen werd ich auch mal probieren, hört sich gut an. Gedichtet Lager sollten dauerhaft ohne Wartung gut laufen. Die Reifen bei euren Autos drehen sich doch auch nach Jahren noch wunderbar leicht, ohne dass jemand die Radlager nachgefettet hätte.


----------



## Tim777 (9. März 2007)

Hallo an Euch Freak-Fahrer,

fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren mein Freak mit German Answer. Jetzt habe ich mir von Fusion eine Fox FloatR schicken lassen. Ich war überascht, da er ja angeblich 57 mm Hub haben soll. Doch beim Nachmessen des unteren Kolbens (der dünnere Teil, der aus der Luftkammer rausschaut) ist der nur ca. 53 mm lang. Wie soll da 57 mm Hub entstehen? Laut Fusion ist das der Dämpfer, den sie in die Freaks einbauen, die 57 mm seien ein Umrechnungsfehler der Zoll-Angabe (2,25?).

Könnt Ihr bei Euren Fox FloatR Dämpfern mal nachmessen, wie weit bei Euch der untere Kolben (oder wie das heißt), rausschaut. 

Für mich ist es halt die Frage, wieviel Federweg das 2005 Freak dann noch hat, wenn ich nur 53 mm Hub (oder noch weniger) habe.

Danke an Euch, Grüße aus dem nassen Taunus, Tim777.


----------



## bikulus (10. März 2007)

Hi Tim777
hab grad mal nachgemessen, bei meinem Float R, Bike aus 2006 sind es genau 57mm 
Bikulus


----------



## Tim777 (10. März 2007)

Danke bikulus,

jetzt wundert es mich noch mehr, dass es bei mir nur 53 mm sind. Hat jemand ein 2007er Freak und kann den Float R mal nachmessen?

Grüße, heut scheint die Sonne schön im Taunus, aber leider zum biken keine Zeit, Tim 777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (10. März 2007)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Danke bikulus,
> 
> jetzt wundert es mich noch mehr, dass es bei mir nur 53 mm sind. Hat jemand ein 2007er Freak und kann den Float R mal nachmessen?
> 
> Grüße, heut scheint die Sonne schön im Taunus, aber leider zum biken keine Zeit, Tim 777


habs getan, eingebaut misst das bei mir ca. 56 mm (habs mit nem rollmeter gemessen , mehrmals). habe heute vor der tour den dämpfer auf 11 bar!!! aufgepumptptptptpt. schlägt immer noch durch. was ein sch... aber aber auch. wer hat noch ne idee ausser neukauf eines anderen dämpfers. werkseinstellung: kann die irgendwie noch geändert werden?


----------



## bikulus (10. März 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> habs getan, eingebaut misst das bei mir ca. 56 mm (habs mit nem rollmeter gemessen , mehrmals). habe heute vor der tour den dämpfer auf 11 bar!!! aufgepumptptptptpt. schlägt immer noch durch. was ein sch... aber aber auch. wer hat noch ne idee ausser neukauf eines anderen dämpfers. werkseinstellung: kann die irgendwie noch geändert werden?



Wie hast du denn die Zugstufe eingestellt, ist dei ganz offen, federt das Teil zügig aus?
Also ich hab bei den letzten beiden Touren mal den Federweg nochmal beobachtet, ich  nutze ihn gut aus, aber einen Durchschlag hatte ich noch nie, fahre so um die 8 bar mit 15 bis 20%Sag

Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (10. März 2007)

11.5 Bar und schlägt durch. Ansprechverhalten  ist boockig..


----------



## sideshowbob (10. März 2007)

hallo,

ich fahre auch einen float r im freak und finde das ansprechverhalten ist ok bis gut ... ich sehe keinen grund zur beschwerde. kenne aber leider auch keinen vergleich (z.B. dt 190l) im freak!

zum thema durchschläge:
ich betreibe meinen float r mit 12bar und 17mm sag und ich mag es eher linear da ich mehr trails surfe als große drops oder kicker zu nehmen!
da würde er aber sicher auch durchschlagen, da ich ihn im alltagsbetrieb schon des öftern bis auf knapp 45mm -50mm hub bekomme.
das mit den drops wird aber noch getestet  

bin mal auf die ersten erfahrungberichte mit dem manitou evolver gespannt.
hatte bisher in einem anderen bike einen swinger 4-way mit spv  :kotz:  und danach ist eigentlich jeder dämpfer wunderbar im ansprechverhalten!!!

grüße
side!


----------



## pisskopp (11. März 2007)

12 Bar und 17mm Sag?? Was wiegst Du? 
Meiner Sagt fast nix wenn ich mich draufsetze.

Habe übrigens mal alle Lager gefettet! Jungs ich empfehle das mind. alle 2 Jahre zu machen. Der Stift im Hauptlager war schon ankorridiert.
Trotz 2 Jahre keinerlei Pflege ging der Hinterbau sehr leicht (obwohl die Lager schon etwas Schmutz & Rost aufgwiesen hatten)

Ist nicht kompliziert und verwendet ausreichend Fett.

Gruss


----------



## sideshowbob (11. März 2007)

schlanke 90 kilo ... für ein nilpferd zumindest 
heute standen nach einem kleinen sprung grad mal noch 5mm restfederweg ... langsam wirds eng!


----------



## derfreaker (12. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> 11.5 Bar und schlägt durch. Ansprechverhalten  ist boockig..


dito , werde mal nochmal zum bikeladen fahren und vielleicht mal einen anderen dämpfer auf probe einbauen und mal testen=> wenn das funzt,
halt meinen fox float r weiter aufpumpen.. und sparen, sparen, sparen und irgendwann(Finanzministerin?) was gutes  kaufen... oder wie seht ihr das?
frage: wieviel druck verträgt der fox-dämpfer:20 bar und mehr oder ist bei 15 bar schon ende der fahnenstange und was ist mit der werksvoreinstellung. kann die evtl. getunt werden? wobei ich im moment nicht genau weiss, was da alles so eingestellt ist...


----------



## pisskopp (16. März 2007)

So Mädels:

Manitou is jetzt drin, hatte Platz, nur an die Knöppe kommt man nicht gut, aber das schmierwurst.

Jo, dat Ding hat ne sehr kurze Einfahrzeit 1x
Zugstufe musste ich jetzt schon verlangsamen.
Soft wie ein German A (muss gestehen, wenn der net so undicht gewesen währe währe dies der Top-Dämpfer)
Schlägt nicht aber ums verrecken nicht durch (Endprogression einstellbar)
Gibt aber gut Feedback, dass er an die Grenze kommt.
Nutz den Federweg wirlklich zu 94% aus...
Mache jetzt mal (nach dem ersten ritt) das beste Kompliment, welches ein Dämpfer bekommen kann..
"Ich spür ihn  beinahe nicht"

Morgen nehm ich das Ding nochmals dran und dann gebe ich weitere Daten.
Wer allerdings ein Fox hat, sollte sich überlegen sich das Ding tunen zu lassen (billiger als neuer Dämpfer)...
Muss dazu bemerken, ich habe im Moment den 2007er Hinterbau (unteres Teil) drin, und da hatte sich der FOX schon vieel besser angefühlt... (Subjektiv) 

Greetz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. März 2007)

Servus pisskopp,
schmierwurst scheint ja zu deinem lieblingsvokabular zu gehören .

schön, dass du den dämpfer zum testen gekauft hast. ist denn der evolver isx 4 oder 6 mit oder ohne spv montiert?

kannst du mal bitte ein paar bilder von deinem radel mit dem neuen dämpfer reinstellen und bei gelegenheit einen ausführlichen testbericht schreiben .

ein schönen sonntag,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (18. März 2007)

ISX4 instrinct ohne SPV


----------



## derfreaker (19. März 2007)

hi pisskopp, is der manitou jetzt dein favorit oder hasste jetzt doch wieder den foxi float  verbaut... und wie hasste denn die 94% ermittelt..., da ich auch schon wieder am überlegen bin mit dem evolver(hab derzeit von nem kumpel mit einen fox van getauscht: aber die feder, dass sch.... teil  wiegt schon mal 1/2 es kilo. der testet in einem cannondale gemini meinen fox float r (gewicht allerdings bei ihm 65<=>bei mir 75 kg ) was mach ich blos, was mach ich blos???


----------



## sideshowbob (19. März 2007)

also hatte jetzt endlich mal gelegenheit meinen rad auch mal mit kleineren drops und hüpfern zu testen.
also der dämpfer (float r) geht bei 12,5 bar (90 kilo) beinahe bei jeder gelegenheit durch den vollen federweg durch.  
und dummerweise gilt das gleiche für die lyrik 2-step! (nach angabe auf der gabel abgestimmt!)

was nun??? gabel mit mehr druck? neuer dämpfer? andere gabel?
die ersten berichte vom manitou sind ja äußert positiv ... 

ach ja und die mission-control einstellung der lyrik verändert so überhaupt nichts am federungsverhalten :-(


----------



## pisskopp (19. März 2007)

Mein Favorit ist klar der Evolver. Das instrinct funzt echt sahne!
Vor allem lässt sich der "Durchschlagschutz einstellen" dazu noch an der Endprogression fummeln!
Ansprechverhalten ist gut-sehr gut, aber das beste ist das Singel-Trail-Surferlebnis.... Mit dem Ding kannst richtig Pushen...
Das ging gibt sehr gut Feedback in Estremberreich und der rest ist schön unauffällig.
Musste allerdings die Endprog auf2.5 (von 4) stellen, den Druck werde ich noch minim erhöhen (ist 1x Durchgeschlagen, wg. Fahrfehler).
Berg auf Top (sackt etwas ab und wippt etwas mehr als der FOX - Subjectiv!!)
Fahre ein SAG von ca 15mm (also eher straff)
Einstellung ist gut zugänglich, ausser dem Ventil für die Dämpfungsprog.
Dazu funzt meine Nixon auch BOMBE tun mir alle leid, die jetzt auf RockShox Train sind...

Anmerkung:  Der damalige German-A Dämpfer wahr dem Evolver irgendwie ähnlich, ausser dass er schnell defekt war und eine zu harte endprog. hatte


----------



## onkel_c (19. März 2007)

für diejenigen, die es interessiert:

fahre mit dem fox dhx 5.0 air und bin sehr zufrieden.
bei meinen 78 kg fahre ich mit ~ 10 bar, ansprechverhalten ist nicht wei beim dhler (wie auch?) aber gut. durchschlagschutz funtioniert auch zuverlässig und drops sind kein großes problem. 
ab 15 bar wird es bei den fox airs aber eng. ich hatte anfangs den 5.0 air auch im dhler und musste diesen leider gegen sthlfeder tauschen. ich hätte mit mehr als 18 bar fahren müssen. der dämpfer reagierte eher 'degressiv' vom gefühl her, obwohl der rahmen eine progressive kennlinie hat. subjektiv hat man das gefühl, dass der dämpfer ab einem bestimmten punkt einfach durchsackt.
bis 15 bar funktioniert alles bestens.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2007)

das klingt wirklich gut. im moment denke ich, der mehrpreis zu dem evolver oder dhx air ist wirklich sinnvoll investiert.

@ onkel c: wie schwer dürfte man dann deiner meinung nach maximal sein, um den dhx air "sinnvoll" im freak fahren zu können? ich wiege ca. genau so viel wie du.. also würde das ja noch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (19. März 2007)

Passt denn der Manitou Evolver ISX 4 oder 6 auch in ein Freak aus 05 rein?

und wo gibts den Dämpfer am Günstigsten?

Hab ihn für 489  bei hibike gesehen (beide Varianten).


----------



## pisskopp (20. März 2007)

Passt denn der Manitou Evolver ISX 4 oder 6 auch in ein Freak aus 05 rein?
Bei mir ja. (ISX4)


----------



## onkel_c (20. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> das klingt wirklich gut. im moment denke ich, der mehrpreis zu dem evolver oder dhx air ist wirklich sinnvoll investiert.
> 
> @ onkel c: wie schwer dürfte man dann deiner meinung nach maximal sein, um den dhx air "sinnvoll" im freak fahren zu können? ich wiege ca. genau so viel wie du.. also würde das ja noch passen.



sehe ich kein problem drin! bis 85-90 kg sollte das gut funktionieren. wie gesagt das problem scheint erst oberhalb von 15 bar aufzutreten. der druck scheint beim federn so groß zu werden, dass die druckkammer einen teil in die zweite kammer 'pumpt'. dadurch entsteht das gefühl, dass der dämpfer ab einen gewissen punkt einfach 'durchsackt'. ich war nicht allein mit dem problem. auch andere, erfahrene 'alte hasen' haben den dhx air im dhler probiert und haben davon recht schnell wieder abstand genommen. aber im freak, funzt das sehr gut und da ich auch viel bergauf fahre mit dem ding, will ich mir das mehrgewicht eines stahlfeder dämpfers nicht unnötig ans rad 'binden'.


----------



## Chris82 (20. März 2007)

Das bisher günstigste Angebot hab ich hier für 438,29  und hier (der Link is von hibike kann sein das er nicht funzt) für 489  gefunden.

Kann mir jemand bitte nen Link schicken fall er nen besseres Angebot findet.

THX


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. März 2007)

hallo onkel c, 
am anfang gab es doch bei dem 05er speci enduro mit dem dhx air probleme (wegsacken des dämpfers), die aber wohl mit der zeit behoben worden sein sollen. ich meine, auch in diesem zusammenhang über das von dir angesprochene problem gelesen zu haben. eventuell wurde dies ja inzwischen auch behoben? ich finde den aufpreis von 400 euro fürs freak nur recht krass. da kann man sich ja schon fast den dämpfer so kaufen.


----------



## derfreaker (21. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> das klingt wirklich gut. im moment denke ich, der mehrpreis zu dem evolver oder dhx air ist wirklich sinnvoll investiert.



hi, nach oben sind nie grenzen gesetzt. finde auch da ein mehrpreis von schlappen "800 alt mark" ganz schön heftig für`n bike, das ohnehin schon über 3einhalb scheine kostet . wäre zu wünschen, das die fusioner den aktuell besten luftdämpfer (aussage von bodo in bezug auf den evolver isx4) gleich verbauen täten (blhblhblh...) wa für`n gesülze... 
weiter im text: warte auch auf meinen  bestelten evolver, damit ich endlich keine "foxen" mehr machen muss mit dem bike und der durchschlag endlich ein ende hat
grüsse aus dem verregneten saarland


----------



## onkel_c (21. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> hallo onkel c,
> am anfang gab es doch bei dem 05er speci enduro mit dem dhx air probleme (wegsacken des dämpfers), die aber wohl mit der zeit behoben worden sein sollen. ich meine, auch in diesem zusammenhang über das von dir angesprochene problem gelesen zu haben. eventuell wurde dies ja inzwischen auch behoben? ich finde den aufpreis von 400 euro fürs freak nur recht krass. da kann man sich ja schon fast den dämpfer so kaufen.



wie ich schon sagte: im freak funzt der fox air einwandfrei. aber da fahre ich auch nur ~ 10 bar. im dhler musste ich mit 18 bar fahren. damit kommen die dinger nicht zurecht. die kammer hält die luft nicht; beim einfedern von ~ 60-70% geht der druck in die zweite kammer, weshalb der dämpfer 'wegsackt'. dies hängt aber stark vom übersetzungsverhältnis des rahmens und des fahrergweichtes ab. bei einem übersetzungsverhältnis >3 würde ich immer einen stahlfeder dämpfer verbauen. beim freak mit ~2,7 (je nach version/baujahr) besteht diesbzgl. keine gefahr.


----------



## pisskopp (21. März 2007)

Wenn ihr euch Dämpfer bestellt, achtet auf die Buchsen, die gibbet in M6 (Neues Freak) und M8 (altes Freak)... oder so ähnlich.
Greetz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. März 2007)

servus,

ach leute, ich bin heute endlich mal das 2007er freak promoline pro in weiss probe gefahren und was soll ich sagen: geil !!! 
unbedingt kaufen . ich gebe dem freaker vollkommen recht: das rad ist ja nun wirklich kein schnäppchen, weshalb man mindestens erwarten kann, dass das verbaute fahrwerk dem niveau des floatlinks gerecht wird. naja. träume über träume. es bleibt ja eh noch zeit bis zum kauf. da warte ich mal weiterhin eure kommentare bezüglich der oben diskutierten dämpfer ab.
schöne grüße und danke für eure hilfe

ps: in natura finde ich das teil auch optisch sehr ansprechend


----------



## MB-Locke (21. März 2007)

@pisskopp: ich würde mal sagen, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe einen 06er Rahmen -> hier Durchmesser 8mm u. eine 07er Schwinge (die mit verstärktem Fachwerk) ->hier Durchmesser 6mm ohne diese Mutter auf der Kettenseite, da ist in der Schwinge direkt das Gewinde drin... Achtung also mit dem Drehmoment!

@max: ja, in weiß mit etwas schwarz einfach a Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (21. März 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> @pisskopp: ich würde mal sagen, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe einen 06er Rahmen -> hier Durchmesser 8mm u. eine 07er Schwinge (die mit verstärktem Fachwerk) ->hier Durchmesser 6mm ohne diese Mutter auf der Kettenseite, da ist in der Schwinge direkt das Gewinde drin... Achtung also mit dem Drehmoment!
> QUOTE]
> 
> War bei mir auch so! Ich würde euch empfehlen da einfach mal mit zu euerm Händler zu gehen und eine Längere Schraube mit Mutter einbauen zu lassen, da ja bekantlich Gewinde in Alu nicht so der Renner sind! So sollte es auch keine ausgerissenen Gewinde geben.
> ...


----------



## big-p-fan (21. März 2007)

Hallo, 

dann hier nochmal, wenn die Frage vielleicht im "normalen" Freak-Thread deplaziert gewesen sein sollte .... 

--> Frage zum Dämpfer. Habe mich zwar bereits durch die einzelnen Threads gelesen, war aber nicht das Richtige dabei bzw. hat für mehr Unsicherheit gesorgt. 

Darf ich in meinem ´06er Freak einen Stahlfederdämpfer anstatt des Luftdämpfers verbauen ?? 
Man liest hier Dinge von wegen größerer Belastung,Bruch, Garantieverlust oder auch doch nicht, ... 

Soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Pro und Contra losgetreten werden ...


----------



## lucaffeman (21. März 2007)

Kann ich den hier einbauen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-DT-swis...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

und was muss ich dann beachten bezüglich der Buchsen welche benötige ich da..

Ist für mich ziemliches Neuland und würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## MB-Locke (22. März 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann hier nochmal, wenn die Frage vielleicht im "normalen" Freak-Thread deplaziert gewesen sein sollte ....
> 
> ...




also ich habe mein 06er Freak mit Fox Vanilla (d.h. Stahlfederdämpfer) erworben. Der Rahmen wurde aber lt. Rahmen-Nr. noch in 05 gefertigt. Wie das bei den "späteren" Rahmen aussieht, kann ich nix sagen, sorry.

Grundsätzlich halte ich das alles aber für ein wenig komisch, denn prinzipiell ist es dem Material egal, ob die gleiche Federrate ("Federkraft") von einer Stahlfeder oder einer Luftfeder aufgebracht wird. Die Charakteristik, also die Federkennlinie ist zwar eine andere, das sollte aber keinen Einfluss darauf haben, Grund s. o. (Kraftgleichheit).
Es gibt eben Leute, die droppen mit nem Freak 3m, dass da was kaputt geht, wenn der Dämpfer u. U. hemmungslos durchschlägt ist klar. Die unverstärkte Fachwerk-Wippe war ja lt. Zugeständnis von Bodo nicht so der Bringer, da gabs öfters wohl Probleme. Dies hat ja aber mit dem Dämpfer nix zu tun...


----------



## Fusionrider (22. März 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Leute, die droppen mit nem Freak 3m, dass da was kaputt geht, wenn der Dämpfer u. U. hemmungslos durchschlägt ist klar. Die unverstärkte Fachwerk-Wippe war ja lt. Zugeständnis von Bodo nicht so der Bringer, da gabs öfters wohl Probleme. Dies hat ja aber mit dem Dämpfer nix zu tun...



Tut mir leid, aber da muss ich dir definitiv wiedersprechen. 

1.) Bei mir ist auch die Schwinge gebrochen, obwohl ich eigentlich nie Durchschläge habe.

2.) Ich darf nach dem Schwingentausch nun keinen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen. Warum allerdings weiß glaube ich nur Bodo Probst persönlich


----------



## merch (22. März 2007)

hallo lucaffeman

Fahre den HVR200 / Einbaulänge 200 mm an meinem 05er Freak (M) und bin sehr zufrieden damit (Bild unter "Fotos"). Buchsenbreite weiss ich nicht, empfehle dir Fusion anzufragen.

Gruss merch


----------



## MB-Locke (22. März 2007)

Na dann...    BODO   !!!!

Ich denke mal, nur er kann es erklären bzw. sagen, was ok ist u. was nicht. Ich habe bei mir die 07er Schwinge (bzw. die Kettenstreben wenn mans genau nimmt) mit dem verstärkten Fachwerk nachgerüstet, ganz offiziell übern Händler bezogen u. anbauen lassen... gekaugt wurde das Bike bereits mit einem Vanilla u. soll auch grundsätzlich mit diesem fahrbar sein!  

Evtl. ist dir ja auch die Schwinge gebrochen, weil du vllt. eine ohne "verstärktes" Fachwerk hattest???

Grüße u. danke schon mal an Bodo,

MB-Locke


----------



## pisskopp (23. März 2007)

Wo soll den der Unterschied zwischen Stahlfeder / Luft liegen, sowas von eine dahergestellten Theorie hab ich noch nie gehört.??


----------



## MB-Locke (23. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wo soll den der Unterschied zwischen Stahlfeder / Luft liegen, sowas von eine dahergestellten Theorie hab ich noch nie gehört.??



... danke, dachte ich bin mit dieser mangelnden Vorstellungskraft alleine unterwegs...

Bitte Bodo, lass uns nicht dumm sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2007)

servus leute,

naja an und für sich sind luftdämpfer ja viel progressiver, als stahldämpfer (gut im fall freak scheint es beim float anders herum). insofern kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die stahldämpfer nicht mehr zugelassen werden, da sie zu linear durch den federweg rauschen würden. denn das 07er modell wurde ja für luftdämpfer ausgelegt.


----------



## MB-Locke (23. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> servus leute,
> 
> naja an und für sich sind luftdämpfer ja viel progressiver, als stahldämpfer (gut im fall freak scheint es beim float anders herum). insofern kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die stahldämpfer nicht mehr zugelassen werden, da sie zu linear durch den federweg rauschen würden. denn das 07er modell wurde ja für luftdämpfer ausgelegt.



@max: sorry, aber hast du die meine beiden vorigen Posts genau durchgelesen?? 
genau das ist doch irrelevant, das beschreibt ja nur die Charakteristik/das Federverhalten des Hinterbaus (Dämpfer- bzw. Hinterbaukennlinie ist Basis). Das ist ja schon klar, aber Kraft=Kraft u. dann spielt ja das keine Rolle!


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2007)

Rinsenknierz schrieb:


> 8 mm Länge 25,4
> 6 mm Länge 22,2



@lucaffeman
Hab ich ein paar Seiten vorher gefunden, hoffe die Angaben stimmen!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2007)

hallo locke, 
natürlich habe ich alle beiträge dazu verfolgt nur irgendwie kommen wir ja zu keinem richtigen ergebnis, ohne bodos infos. in sofern muss man einfach ein bisschen spekulieren  aber klar, ich verstehe ja, was du meinst.


----------



## derfreaker (27. März 2007)

hi leuts, hab die lezten 3 tage einen foxi-van stahldämpfer vom kumpel mal probeweise getestet  und den sch... fox float rausgeschmissen  aus meinem freak. was soll ich sagen, ihr wisst es ja schon längst: ansprechverhalten besser und K_E_I_N durchschlagen mehr trotz "relativ geringer" federvorspannung(wenn ich mir so den verstellbereich anschaue)
nur das gewicht, allein die feder hat knapp 500 g, schreckt mich doch etwas ab. wen`s nicht stört die ca 300g mehrgewicht gegenüber luftdämpfer, ist bestimmt gut bedient...
ich warte auf jeden fall noch auf den bestellten manitou evolver. is x4 .
werde dann noch mal einen genauerern fahrbericht abgeben, ob das teil wirklich so gut ist, wie man überall hört.


----------



## pisskopp (27. März 2007)

@der Freaker
Achte darauf, dass Du die Buchsen mi richtigem Innendurchmesser bestellst.
Lass uns dann etw. über das Set up tratschen.
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucaffeman (29. März 2007)

@derfreaker

Was kostet denn der Evolver is x4 ?


----------



## derfreaker (30. März 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> @derfreaker
> 
> Was kostet denn der Evolver is x4 ?


hallo lucaffeman: hab den manitou gestern ans bike geschraubt. dat teil iss richtisch teuer und geht arg ins portmonney offizieller preis ca. 490 umel, zb. bei hibike
ich habe, auch dank meiner hartnäckigkeit über fusion ca. 320-immer noch zuviel meiner meinung nach- bezahlt; hab jetzt den original verbauten fox float übrig und biete den für 200 umel als ersatz an, da sie meinen "4 -wochen alten fox"  nicht mehr zurück wollten. bei interesse:
mailto: [email protected] kurz ne ímäl fox ist auch evtl. für ein raid oder floyd wahrscheinlich besser als für mein 07er freak(mit ca 74 kg eigengewicht durchschlagen des dämpfers) .


----------



## lucaffeman (10. April 2007)

Na - und wie fährt sich denn der isx 4 jetzt ???

Wir wollen was hören  

Spass beiseite - lass uns alle mal wissen wie sich der isx in deinem Freak so macht


----------



## pisskopp (11. April 2007)

Immer noch Bombe! Ist echt geil das Teil.
Hab den BiggY Pack Druck etwas reduziert (glaub 5bar)..
Sahne & kein Durchschlagen.

Je nach Set up, kannste jetzt von CC-Härte, bis Freeride-Gummi alles einstellen.
Das mit dem Dämpferschutz ist auch erledigt, denn da steht jetzt der biggy pack davor.

Ich will nix anderes mehr. Hab jetzt auch die Gustels dran...
Muss Frühling sein.


----------



## lucaffeman (11. April 2007)

@ pisskopp

das ist ja ein sehr sehr emotionsgeladener Erfahrungsbericht  

Kansste nicht mal ein Bild posten, würd zu gern mal den Dämpfer eingebaut sehen, reine Neugier  

Früüüüühling  lets go biking .............  

Grüsse 

Flo


----------



## hankpank (11. April 2007)

pisskopp und diaz ham schon ausführlichere berichte zum dämpfer hier gepostet. einfach mal suchen


----------



## derfreaker (12. April 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Na - und wie fährt sich denn der isx 4 jetzt ???
> 
> Wir wollen was hören
> 
> Spass beiseite - lass uns alle mal wissen wie sich der isx in deinem Freak so macht


hi, der pisskopp hat schon alles gesagt. hab den evolver isx 4 auch auf 5-6 bar voreingestellt. druckstufe auf die rasterung "2" und jetzt geht`s volle lotte! 
kein durchschlag mehr und sahneweiches ansprechen. an das ventil für den piggy-bag kommst du allerdings im freak schlechter bei . aber 2 oder 3 mal luft rein oder raus, je nach vorliebe eingestellt und dann ist die sache gegessen. bin aber noch mit meiner tu-steb im abstimmungs-setup von wegen der "hei-und loo spied rädcher" und knöppe. kann irgendwer sich mal dazu äussern?!?...
frühling ist jetzt da und ab gehts auf die trails...


----------



## Chris82 (12. April 2007)

Ich hät gern mal ein paar foddos wie der six eingebaut so ausschaut. in punkto vertilzugängigkeit und schmutzbewurf.
@ derfreaker:
Wie hast du das mit den 320  bei Fusion angestellt? einfach angerufen und Bestellt, oder lange gebettelt und gekratzt?

Danke


----------



## derfreaker (12. April 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Ich hät gern mal ein paar foddos wie der six eingebaut so ausschaut. in punkto vertilzugängigkeit und schmutzbewurf.
> @ derfreaker:
> Wie hast du das mit den 320  bei Fusion angestellt? einfach angerufen und Bestellt, oder lange gebettelt und gekratzt?
> 
> Danke


hi chris82:  sch.... mann, das 2. und davon beim bikehändler und bei fusion ziehmlich viel und mehrmals. hat sich aber gelohnt.  der "alte" fox-dämpfer war schliesslich erst 2 tage und einen ausritt drin....und dder ging ja gar nicht gut


----------



## mk7809 (13. April 2007)

hi!
nochmal zu den einbaumaßen für das 05 modell:habe heute oben 25,4/8mm ,unten 21,8/ 6mm buchsenbreite gemessen.woher stammt die untere messung 22,2 mm? vielleicht hab ich ja n'knick in der optik oder in der schieblehre aber wär ja schon spannend,welche messungen ihr vor dem kauf neuer buchsen so gemacht habt
grüsse MK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karle71 (19. April 2007)

HI

habe mich letzte Woche schweren Herzens von meinem Freak getrennt. Nun habe ich noch einen im September 06 gekauften fast neuen (ca.100km) Fox Float R mit vergrösserter Luftkammer (die spezielle Fusion Version) mit Pro Pedal abzugeben.

Super Dämpfer mit 58mm mehr Hub. Das ergibt im Vgl. zu zb den DT Dämpfern mit 50mm Hub satte 18mm mehr Federweg! Bei Interesse meldet euch bei mir - [email protected]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. April 2007)

karle71 schrieb:


> HI
> 
> habe mich letzte Woche schweren Herzens von meinem Freak getrennt. Nun habe ich noch einen im September 06 gekauften fast neuen (ca.100km) Fox Float R mit vergrösserter Luftkammer (die spezielle Fusion Version) mit Pro Pedal abzugeben.
> 
> Super Dämpfer mit 58mm mehr Hub. Das ergibt im Vgl. zu zb den DT Dämpfern mit 50mm Hub satte 18mm mehr Federweg! Bei Interesse meldet euch bei mir - [email protected]


Servus, hast du dein Rad nicht bei Ebay verkauft? Falls ja dann hat mein Kumpel dein Bike ersteigert  
Schönes Teil.


----------



## karle71 (19. April 2007)

Ja genau - er hats mir DT Swiss Dämpfer und German Answer genommen. Der Fox ist daher noch übrig. Ja er kann sich schon freuen, ist wirklich ein top Gerät, aber 3 Bikes waren mir einfach zu viel und vom Liteville konnte ich mich auch nicht trennen.


----------



## Brausa (23. April 2007)

karle71 schrieb:


> Ja genau - er hats mir DT Swiss Dämpfer und German Answer genommen. Der Fox ist daher noch übrig. Ja er kann sich schon freuen, ist wirklich ein top Gerät, aber 3 Bikes waren mir einfach zu viel und vom Liteville konnte ich mich auch nicht trennen.



Hi,

zum Liteville hätte ich eine Frage - Wie ist der Vergleich zum Freak? Oder hast du es nicht als Enduro aufgebaut?


----------



## karle71 (24. April 2007)

Hi,

das Liteville habe ich mit R.S. Pike aufgebaut. Was die Enduroeigenschaften betrifft bzw. im downhill ist das Freak schon ein wenig besser, Tretlager ist marginal höher (etwas mehr bodenfreiheit bei wurzeln), sitzwinkel ist flacher und es hat etwas mehr federweg - liegt satter (radstand ist auch etwas länger - Freak in M / Liteville in M). Allerdings fühlt sich der Federwegsunterschied von Liteville zu Freak nicht sehr gross an. Liteville nutzt Dämpferhub komplett aus, beim Freak sind die letzten 10mm fast nur Durchschlagsschutz (ne nach Dämpfer). Für mich waren die besseren Uphill Eigenschaften (wegen dem steileren Sitzwinkel) und das etwas geringere Gewicht ausschlaggeben das Liteville zu behalten. Freak ist aber auf alle Fälle auch ein Top Rad. Was auch noch für das Liteville spricht ist die bessere und sorgfältigere Verarbeitung als beim Fusion. welches doch beide fast ziemlich gleich teuer sind.


----------



## deerk (24. April 2007)

servus.

hab seit heut den manitou drin ... also 
1. ich muss den dämpfer ausbauen damit ich an den ausgleichsbehälter komme
2. mit wieviel druck fahrt ihr das teil weil vom ansprechen find ich ihn jetzt überhaupt net den bringer klar erst mal einfahren und so aber 
so voll vom hocker haut mich das gerät nicht 

und ich geh mal stark davon aus das der dämpfer (ausgleichsbehälter ) bei vollem federweg ins sitztrohr hämmert (05er Freak Gr L)

muss ich dann mal testen 

aber gut aussehen tuts schon mal ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## Brausa (25. April 2007)

karle71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Liteville habe ich mit R.S. Pike aufgebaut. Was die Enduroeigenschaften betrifft bzw. im downhill ist das Freak schon ein wenig besser, Tretlager ist marginal höher (etwas mehr bodenfreiheit bei wurzeln), sitzwinkel ist flacher und es hat etwas mehr federweg - liegt satter (radstand ist auch etwas länger - Freak in M / Liteville in M). Allerdings fühlt sich der Federwegsunterschied von Liteville zu Freak nicht sehr gross an. Liteville nutzt Dämpferhub komplett aus, beim Freak sind die letzten 10mm fast nur Durchschlagsschutz (ne nach Dämpfer). Für mich waren die besseren Uphill Eigenschaften (wegen dem steileren Sitzwinkel) und das etwas geringere Gewicht ausschlaggeben das Liteville zu behalten. Freak ist aber auf alle Fälle auch ein Top Rad. Was auch noch für das Liteville spricht ist die bessere und sorgfältigere Verarbeitung als beim Fusion. welches doch beide fast ziemlich gleich teuer sind.




Alles klar, vielen Dank. Das Gewicht stört mich nicht unbedingt (dürften ja nur 500g sein), nur der Sitzwinkel ist zu flach wie ich finde. Bei großem Stützen-Auszug (von der 400er Stütze verbleiben ca. 13cm im Rahmen) kommt man sehr weit nach hinten. Daher hab ich den Sattel ganz vorne montiert. Für den Downhill (stütze weiter drin) sitzt man dann aber recht weit vorne. ->Freak SL wäre fällig.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Freak aber sehr zufrieden (bis auf den hinteren Dämpfer um den es hier geht), auch wenn mich das LV durchaus interessieren würde.....aber das gehört in diesem Thread eigentlich gar nicht her. Also back to topic.


----------



## pisskopp (25. April 2007)

Dämpfer stösst, wenn, dann im ausgefederten Zustand an, nicht im eingefederten... Bei mir passts Mod. 2005
Auch muss ich den Dämpfer nicht ausbauen, um ihn einzustellen!...
im Pack ca. 4bar
Hauptkammer 10 bar sag ca.15mm
Stufe auf 2 gestellt(werde aber vrmutl. auf 3 gehen)
Mit ca. 82Kg

Warum haut er dich nicht vom hocker? hast du das teil überhaupt getestet?


----------



## deerk (25. April 2007)

klar hab ich ihn getestet sonst könnte ich ja nicht sagen das er mir noch nicht gefällt... 

was hast du denn für eine pumpe ich bekomme meine nicht wirklich ans pack 

also mit ganz viel gefummel dran aber nicht gut ab ... 

was mir nicht gefällt dass das losbrechmoment recht hoch ist aber dann gehts linear durch den federweg bis die progression einsetzt 

bei mir schlägt er ans sitzrohr beim einfedern ... ich mach die tage mal fotos davon aber jetzt ist erst mal urlaub angesagt 

danke für die info ..

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (26. April 2007)

hab den evolver isx 4 im 07er freak: piggy bag auf ca. 7bar, dämpfer auf 8 bar eingestellt und stufe 3 bei ca 74 kg eigengewicht. dämper kann nicht anstossen, da im freak druck von beiden seiten relativ gleichmässig kommt!
der sag dann knapp 1/3 vom gesamt-federweg. passt aber noch, ohne durschschlag aufpumpen geht so grade. bisschen fummelei durch das dämperauge mit ner pumpe mit flex-schlauch. musst ja nur 1-2 mal machen...
billa hab ich keine, da im moment keine kamera zur hand`. noch so ein beschaffungs-projekt. so jetzt aber wieder an die arbeit, jungs(und mädels?!?)


----------



## pisskopp (26. April 2007)

7bar im Piggy Pack???
Dann spricht das Ding ja gar nicht mehr an oder?
Bockt er nicht auf Wurzeltrails?

Bei mir spricht der Dämpfer nun wirklich sehr sensibel an, kann aber noch sehr gut im Wiegetritt fahren, ohne dass der Dämpfer merklich arbeitet.
(Achte auch auf einen runden tritt)

Stufe 3 bei 8bar ist klar, ich fahre 10 bar daher geht stufe 2 noch, ohne Durchschlag.

Pumpe ist mit Schlauch, ne billige.

Greetz


----------



## deerk (26. April 2007)

"Dann spricht das Ding ja gar nicht mehr an oder?
Bockt er nicht auf Wurzeltrails?"

das ja genau das was mich noch ein bisschen stört hab auch so um die 4 bar im pack stufe auf 2 und auf schnellen wurzel stücken bockt er rum ...

ride on
D.


----------



## pisskopp (26. April 2007)

Komich?
Zugstufe richtig eingestellt?
Bei mir bockt nix mehr..... und ich hab ne Rohloff drin...


----------



## fivepole (26. April 2007)

Tach Jungens,

je mehr mein Fox Float im Gebrauch ist, wir sprechen jetzt von 8 Monaten und diversen Setups, umso besser wird er. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich ja mal (fast) alle Gelenke und Lager gereinigt und geschmiert. Nun sieht es so aus:

- Ansprechverhalten wird immer sahniger
- Überdämpfung nicht mehr vorhanden (4 Klicks rein jetzt)
- Kaum mehr Durchschläge

Ich glaube ich bin glücklich  

Cheerio ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2007)

Sehr gut Cheerio,
du schreibst, was ich hören möchte . Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, das Bike auch erst mit dem Float R und nicht für 300 Euro Aufpreis mit dem ISX4 zu bestellen und mir dann selbst ein Urteil zu bilden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (26. April 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> Sehr gut Cheerio,
> du schreibst, was ich hören möchte ....


sorry OT: du glaubst nicht wirklich er heißt cheerio, was soviel wie "tschüss" heißt!?


----------



## MB-Locke (26. April 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> sorry OT: du glaubst nicht wirklich er heißt cheerio, was soviel wie "tschüss" heißt!?



genau das dachte ich auch erst... 

Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Ausfahrten auch einen Float R XV verbaut. So richtig glücklich bin ich noch nicht, aber das wird sich jetzt dann zeigen, in 4 Wochen ist Feuertaufe, da gehts in die Alpen. Danach sollte er langsam eingefahren sein u. besser gehn. Falls nicht, dann lass ich den für 100 Eus tunen, denn wenn Zoomi hier sagt, der taugt was (getuned), dann trau ich ihm zu, dass er Ahnung hat Für die Zeit hätte ich ja noch meinen Vanilla, der bleibt mir immer noch.

Ciao   (aber nicht, dass mich jetzt so noch jemand nennt)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2007)

tses hrhr okai okai sorry. schande über mein haupt . in der tat habe ich hierbei nicht wirklich nachgedacht. kommt nicht wieder vor. es ist warm draußen und ich war einige stunden auf dem bike unterwegs und bin nun kaputt. cheerio...


----------



## pisskopp (27. April 2007)

Kannst den Fox float R fÃ¼r 100â¬ von mir haben, schon eingefahren!
Hat bei mir auch gut angesprochen, aber sobald mal ein Sprung dabei war (und nicht ins flat) ist das Ding durchgesausst, durch den Federweg.

Auf der gleichen Strecke gibt mir der Evolver das GefÃ¼hl, das nach dem Sprung noch reserven vorhanden sind.

FOX = CC dafÃ¼r ists gut


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. April 2007)

och neee  und mit etwas mehr sag gefahren? ist das ansprechverhalten dann viel zu schlecht?


----------



## pisskopp (29. April 2007)

Sag damals mit dem Float max. 13mm


----------



## Brausa (30. April 2007)

Mein Fox Float spricht mittlerweile auch recht zufriedenstellend an. 
Das angesprochene Problem mit zuwenig (End)Progression kann ich bestätigen. Ich nutze auf Trail-Touren praktisch immer den gesamten Federweg (O-Ring ist entweder gerade noch auf der Kolbenstange, oder manchmal auch schon runtergerutscht). Wenn jetzt noch Drops dazukommen gibts Durchschläge. Aber genau dafür sind die 160mm Federweg ja gut. Um ein paar Wurzeln und Steinfelder abzufedern würden es 140mm auch tun.

Der 07er Rahmen ist nochmal degressiver ausgelegt als der 06er. Damit dürfte das Problem mit dem Float noch stärker werden.


----------



## pisskopp (1. Mai 2007)

@der Freaker, Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten mit 7bar und ist dieser Druck für das Ansprechverhalten oder für die Endprogression? Die Anleitung gibt nix schlaues her.?

Merci


----------



## derfreaker (1. Mai 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @der Freaker, Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten mit 7bar und ist dieser Druck für das Ansprechverhalten oder für die Endprogression? Die Anleitung gibt nix schlaues her.?
> 
> Merci


ist für die progression gedacht:wollt aber zuerst mal prüfen, ob das neue teil auch durchschlägt bei drops oder die progression gegen ende des federweges doch anspricht   deshalb die 7 bar-einstellung und was soll ich sagen: er hält`s ohne mucken und deshalb taste ich mich druckmässig beim piggy bag langsam wieder nach unten...  damit`s auch auf den wurzeltrails wieder "ganz sanft" und locker zur sache geht. ich bin auch grade dabei, meine flugeigensachaften und die technik zu verfeinern und optimieren und mehr ins schräge anstatt nur blottisch ins flache zu plumsen...


----------



## derfreaker (1. Mai 2007)

ich denke, um die für sich optimal für besten einstellungen zu finden, sollte man vorher ruhig mal von einem extrem zum anderen exzem gehn, um dann weitere feineinstellungen vorzunehem. ohh , was ein geschwalle von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (1. Mai 2007)

eben, bei meinen 3 Bar hatte ich eher das Gefühl, dass er sensibler wird, nicht dass er jetzt durchschlägt.
Daher, ist das das SPV volumen oder das Prog-Volumen fürn Durchschlag?


----------



## Diaz (2. Mai 2007)

wenn ich in den piggy vom 4er evolver wenig druck reinpumpe(4bar) dafür die kammer möglichst klein mache, sprich stufe 4, müsste doch das ansprechverhalten gut sein und die endprogression (durchschlagschutz) höher sein oda ?


bin dieses we am goaßkopf gewesen und hab den dämpfer im neuen unteren dh stück mal so richtig eingeweiht. der durchschlagschutz funktioniert...;-)
auf dirt jumps sackt der hinterbau nicht weg und geht richtig gut.


----------



## pisskopp (2. Mai 2007)

Ich zitiere Dani aus dem SPV-Forum:
Über das blaue Einstellrad regelst Du die Zugstufe. Am Ausgleichsbehälter mit dem roten Knopf regelst Du das Luftvolumen über dem Trennkolben, das beeinflusst die Endprogression des Dämpfers ein wenig. Je mehr Luftdruck Du in das Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter pumpst, desto mehr wird das Öl durch den Trennkolben unter Druck gesetzt, es gast weniger aus, eventuell vorhandene kleine Luftblasen werden noch kleiner und noch weniger spürbar. 
Wenn der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter gross ist, hat die Volumeneinstellung (rotes Drehrad am Ausgleichsbehälter) mehr Effekt, das heisst, die Endprogression ändert ein wenig stärker bei Verstellen des Volumens als bei kleinem Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Mit dem Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers hat das fast nichts zu tun.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Mai 2007)

Hab übrigens im Piggy pack nicht 3 bar sonder 7 !! Hab mich vermessen ..


----------



## bikulus (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hab ich die ganzen 7 Seiten nochmal gelesen. 
Bin mit meinem Float soweit einigermaßen zufrieden, habe praktisch keine Durchschläge, aber ich vermisse ein sanftes Ansprechen. 
Frage: hat jemand das voreingestellte Propedal rausgetan? Das könnte doch eine hilfreiche Maßnahme sein??
Gruß
Bikulus
FAST 400,- für nen neuen Evolver ist mir eigentlich zu heftig


----------



## MB-Locke (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

soweit ich mich an den Inhalt der 7 Seiten erinnern kann hat Zoomi beim Float seiner Frau das ändern lassen bzw. das ganze Teil beim Tuning gehabt. Nun soll das Ding optimal funktionieren... ich überlege mir das gerade auch, denn mein Vanilla spricht da schon sehr sahnemäßig an. Für 120-150 Eus wäre das ne durchaus realistische Alternative zu einer großen Neuinvestition von 400! Falls du was machst, poste doch bitte das Ergebnis u. die Erfahrungen 

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Mai 2007)

hallo leute,
ich denke auch, dass sich das push tuning durchaus bezahlbar macht. ihr sprecht aber immer von einer neuen investition in höhe von 400 euro. der isx 4 wird aber auch schon für unter 400 euro angeboten. vor kurzem wurde bei ebay ein fusion getunter float r zu einerm guten kurs versteigert. so hoch dürfte der "aufpreis" für den neuen dämpfer also doch nicht ausfallen, wenn man den alten gebraucht verkauft. nur so als idee


----------



## bikulus (24. Mai 2007)

tja da gibt es sicherlich diverse Möglichkeiten.
Ich werd jetzt mal mit meinem Händler reden, vielleicht kann der das propedal rausnehmen, der verlangt dafür mit Sicherheit weniger.

Bikulus


----------



## Johnnybike (25. Mai 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> tja da gibt es sicherlich diverse Möglichkeiten.
> Ich werd jetzt mal mit meinem Händler reden, vielleicht kann der das propedal rausnehmen, der verlangt dafür mit Sicherheit weniger.
> 
> Bikulus



Das kann ein Händler (normalerweise) nicht, da man den Dämpfer ganz öffnen muss und er innen mit Stickstoff gefüllt ist. Zudem noch mit einem sehr hohen Druck. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (26. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit. Der Fox Dämpfer ist auf dem Trail mit ca. 9bar gut abgestimmt (bin 90kg), im Bikepark gestern musste ich aber auf 15bar hoch. Das ist dann schon etwas hart. Der Dämpfer ist definitiv zu wenig progressiv.

Kann man nicht einfach eine normale Luftkammer als die (extra von Fusion verbaute) mit vergrössertem Luftvolumen einbauen?


----------



## derfreaker (29. Mai 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Das kann ein Händler (normalerweise) nicht, da man den Dämpfer ganz öffnen muss und er innen mit Stickstoff gefüllt ist. Zudem noch mit einem sehr hohen Druck.
> 
> Johnny


stimmt, Jonnybike, ich habe damals mit meinem händler auch über das thema referiert. er hätte mich zu dem fox-service(toxoholic) nach rodalben geschickt. preis für den "umbau" entspricht dem normalen service bei den leuten da das sind , galub ich noch zu wissen, so um die 100-120 umel. dort kann man auch anrufen und das teil vorbeibringen (in der regel), und in der zwischenzeit mal den felsenpfad "F" trailen . aber nicht am wochenende und passt auf die wanderer auf...


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juni 2007)

Soo hier noch ein paar Daten:
Evolver isx4 ohns SPV, Freak 07er
Piggy pack jetzt etwa 10 bar, kommt aber noch ein bissl was rein
Klick auf Stufe 3
Hauptkammer bei etwa 11-12 bar , fahre mit 11 mm Sag
Habe mit diesem Set up ein straffes Fahrwerk, das ausreichend Reserven hat um 2m während der Fahrt zu droppen.
Stufe 4 war komplett komisch..

Andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## MB-Locke (29. Juni 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Soo hier noch ein paar Daten:
> Evolver isx4 ohns SPV, Freak 07er
> Piggy pack jetzt etwa 10 bar, kommt aber noch ein bissl was rein
> Klick auf Stufe 3
> ...



Hi,

dein Brutto-Gewicht wäre nett zu wissen, sonst können wir mit den Einstellungen wenig...   

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## bikulus (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal kurz posten, der DT SSD225 in 200mm hat lt Aussage von Centurion einen Hub von 55mm, nicht wir hier schon öfter geschrieben 50mm

Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juni 2007)

Brutto (mit allem) ca. 80- 82 Kilonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (29. Juni 2007)

der ssd wird überall mit 50mm angepriesen. Aber dennoch: für 150 ohne Schnick-Schnack und mit Ausreichend Progression. Das 05er Freak hatte mit 50mm Hub 152mm FW.
Wenn ich mir dass so recht überlege würde ich gern 8mm gegen Progression eintauschen.
Was meint ihr? Hat jemand das Teil drin?


----------



## karle71 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hatte mein Freak 05 mit DT Swiss Dämpfer, Fox Float R und German Anwert getestet. Der DT war dabei mein eindeutiger Favorit, zwar weniger Federweg also Fox, aber besseres Ansprechverhalten, genug Progression ...


----------



## Brausa (2. Juli 2007)

C.Hill schrieb:


> der ssd wird überall mit 50mm angepriesen. Aber dennoch: für 150 ohne Schnick-Schnack und mit Ausreichend Progression. Das 05er Freak hatte mit 50mm Hub 152mm FW.
> Wenn ich mir dass so recht überlege würde ich gern 8mm gegen Progression eintauschen.
> Was meint ihr? Hat jemand das Teil drin?



Übersetzung: 160mm/57mm=2,81
ergibt mit 50mm: 50x2,81=140,4mm Federweg....


----------



## C.Hill (3. Juli 2007)

Ja, das ist mir auch ein Rätsel:

Freak 05 mit 50mm Hub -> 152mm
Freak 06 mit 57mm Hub -> 160mm

Kann es sein, dass man das wegen dem 4-Gelenker nicht linear umrechnen kann?
Oder haben die die Geometrie geändert?
Jedenfalls hab ich meinen 50mm VanillaR gegen einen 57mm FloatR getauscht und es schlägt nix an. (Hab eines der ersten `06er)

Muss ich mal ausmessen und am CAD nachskizzieren und überprüfen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juli 2007)

nabend, soweit ich mich recht erinnern kann, hat bodo damals hier irgendwoe geschrieben, dass die kinematik leicht verändert wurde. auf jeden fall hat sich das übersetzungsverhältnis von 05 zu 07 geändert.


----------



## bikulus (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo
also hab jetzt bei mir den SSD225 drin, spricht auf Anhieb viel feinfühliger an, mehr kann ich erst nach der ersten Tour sagen. Beim Ausbau des Fox float hab ich dann gesehen, dass er an der Dichtung auf einer Seite völlig ausgebeult war, mein Händler wird hier mal die Garantie testen. Bin soweit froh, dass ich auf DT umgestiegen bin, sonst hät ich den Defekt vermutlich auch nicht gesehen.
Hab übrigens seit 2 Tagen mein Leicht Enduro Lapierre und hab jetzt 2 Touren gefahren, bin begeistert von dem Teil, das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist hyper sensibel und auch keine Durchschläge. Wenn jetzt mein freak mit dem DT auch so anspricht, dann fände ich das genial, wenn nicht dann muß ich ehrlich sagen dass ich von Fusion enttäuscht bin. Find es schon seltsam, dass Bodo mal den Float als den besten Dämpfer empfohlen hat????

Aber dafür ist der Lack erste Sahne bei Fusion und das kann ich bei Lapierre leider nicht behaupten

Weiterer Bericht von Freak folgt
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (10. Juli 2007)

Soo hier noch ein paar Daten:
Evolver isx4 ohns SPV, Freak 07er
Piggy pack jetzt etwa 10 bar, kommt aber noch ein bissl was rein
Klick auf Stufe 3
Hauptkammer bei etwa 11-12 bar , fahre mit 11 mm Sag
Habe mit diesem Set up ein straffes Fahrwerk, das ausreichend Reserven hat um 2m während der Fahrt zu droppen.
Stufe 4 war komplett komisch..

Druck im Piggy jetzt wieder bei ca. 7bar. Müsste jetzt passen.
Sag etwa 12-13mm


----------



## bikulus (12. Juli 2007)

Die ertsen Erfahrungen mit meinemDT sind super, habe nach kurzem Einstellen, Sag so bei 12mm, ein schönes weiches Ansprechverhalten. Eine kleine Fahrt über Wurzeln und kleine Hindernisse lassen gutes für das kommende WE vermuten. Der Dämpfer saust auch nicht mehr so durch den Federweg wie der Fox. Wippen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Mein Hinterbau, Freak 06, ist übrigens degressiv  und ich habe im Moment das Gefühl dass det DT das ganz gut kompensiert.
Vergleich zum Manitou wäre jetzt halt nett, aber kann halt nicht alles haben
Schönen Abend Bikulus


----------



## Diaz (13. Juli 2007)

@pisskopp
hast du den evolver schon mal offen gehabt wegen reinigung?


----------



## smouki (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute

Beim Durchlesen dieser Einträge bin ich erschrocken:
Habe ein Freak mit Float R XV bestellt und möchte light-freeridemässig den einen oder anderen Sprung mitnehmen, was den Dämpfer ja scheinbar überfordern wird...

Sollte ich den (teuren)Evolver nachordern oder würde es ein 200 mm Vanilla R ProPedal (für 70 Euro) mit etwas Mehrgewicht genauso gut tun?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (27. Juli 2007)

Der Van R würde es genauso tun, ich würde aber bei einem gewichtsoptimierten Rahmen schon einen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen. Probier doch erst mal den Originaldämpfer wenn du's eh nicht mehr ändern kannst. 

Johnny


----------



## fivepole (27. Juli 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Beim Durchlesen dieser Einträge bin ich erschrocken:
> Habe ein Freak mit Float R XV bestellt und möchte light-freeridemässig den einen oder anderen Sprung mitnehmen, was den Dämpfer ja scheinbar überfordern wird...
> ...



Don't panic ... bei mir ist nach anfänglicher "Unfreude" mit dem Float die Sache zwischenzeitlich OK. Hab ihn in Bischofsmais dann auch mal härter rangenommen und es war fein. Zum Droppen ist er zwar nicht geschaffen, da ihm dann doch Progression fehlt, aber für alles andere no problem. 

Also check es aus. Dann kannst du immer noch umbauen


----------



## Brausa (30. Juli 2007)

Meiner Schlägt komischerweise auch nicht mehr so stark durch (zumindest hört man es nicht mehr). In Portes de Soleil war der Dämpfer ganz O.K.


----------



## pisskopp (2. August 2007)

Nein den Dämpfer hatte ich nicht offen, warum auch er funzt ausgezeichnet.
War jetzt gerade in Morzine, das Teil funktioniert perfekt!
Fahre allerdings mit sehr wenig SAG (ca. 11mm)..


----------



## spencer 19 (5. August 2007)

Hallo Freakfans !
Habe ein 06 Freak was muß ich tun um die 160mm Federweg vom 07 Freak
zu bekommen.
Gruß Spencer19


----------



## pisskopp (6. August 2007)

o7er kaufen


----------



## Brausa (7. August 2007)

nichts, das 06er hat (zumindest angeblich) auch 160mm wenn ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub verbaut ist (wie der standardmäßige Fox Float).


----------



## pisskopp (8. August 2007)

Hat noch jemand vergleichsdaten für das Set Up vom Evolver?


----------



## smouki (13. August 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Der Van R würde es genauso tun, ich würde aber bei einem gewichtsoptimierten Rahmen schon einen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen. Probier doch erst mal den Originaldämpfer wenn du's eh nicht mehr ändern kannst.
> 
> Johnny



Habe nun versucht den Float abzustimmen. Verschiedene Sageinstellungen verändern bloss das Ansprechverhalten. Federt der Hinterbau aber dann ein, so gibt er gleich den gesamten Federweg bis zum Anschlag her. 

Ausweg: Vanilla RC weil relativ günstig und bewährt oder noch einem Luftdämpfer eine Chance geben?

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (14. August 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Habe nun versucht den Float abzustimmen. Verschiedene Sageinstellungen verändern bloss das Ansprechverhalten. Federt der Hinterbau aber dann ein, so gibt er gleich den gesamten Federweg bis zum Anschlag her.
> 
> Ausweg: Vanilla RC weil relativ günstig und bewährt oder noch einem Luftdämpfer eine Chance geben?
> 
> Thx



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und ich würde einen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen. Im Moment würde ich einen Manitou Evolver 4 oder 6 ohne SPV nehmen. 

Wenn doch Stahl, dann würde ich den Van R nehmen, da er die gleiche Technik wie der DHX hat. Der Vanilla RC ist eigentlich das Vorgängermodell. Die Druckstufe brauchst du beim Stahlfederdämpfer kaum.

Johnny


----------



## derfreaker (21. August 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und ich würde einen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen. Im Moment würde ich einen Manitou Evolver 4 oder 6 ohne SPV nehmen.
> 
> Wenn doch Stahl, dann würde ich den Van R nehmen, da er die gleiche Technik wie der DHX hat. Der Vanilla RC ist eigentlich das Vorgängermodell. Die Druckstufe brauchst du beim Stahlfederdämpfer kaum.
> 
> Johnny


hab selber(nach mehreren durchschlägen!! ) vom fox float auf den evolver umgestellt und bei den vielen knöpfen und einstellungsmöglichkeiten kannst du dir schnell das"setup" mal versauen . doch nach ein paar wochen findet jeder für sich die bestmöglichen einstellungen. tip:der manitou isx4 reicht meiner meinung nach völlig aus und durch das piggy bag kannst du evtl. durchschläge doch verhindern . passiert ja eh nur bei drops ins flache gelände


----------



## sideshowbob (23. August 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und ich würde einen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen. Im Moment würde ich einen Manitou Evolver 4 oder 6 ohne SPV nehmen.
> 
> Wenn doch Stahl, dann würde ich den Van R nehmen, da er die gleiche Technik wie der DHX hat. Der Vanilla RC ist eigentlich das Vorgängermodell. Die Druckstufe brauchst du beim Stahlfederdämpfer kaum.
> 
> Johnny



hallo johnny,

hast du schon was zu den hoffentlich bald verfügbaren RS dämpfern gehört? die größe würde ja passen (200x57) und wenn ich mich erinnere hat sich bodo auch schon mal irgendwo dazu geäußert?! kann sich da das warten lohnen ... das P/L-verhältnist ist ja normalerweise top bei RS...

grüße,
andreas

ps: fahre immernoch den float r im 07er freak und fluche regelmäßig über durchschläge oder besser die angst davor...


----------



## Schreiner (23. August 2007)

Stimmt die Aussage von Bodo über die neuen RS Dämpfer waren in irgend einer einlage in der Bike oder MB, muss ich nachher mal suchen.


----------



## Johnnybike (23. August 2007)

Was wirklich brauchbares habe ich nicht gehört, aber sie sollen deutlich progressiver als z.B.  der DHX Air sein und somit wahrscheinlich für die Fusion-Kinematik nicht optimal, da der Federweg nicht ganz genutzt werden könnte. Aber da müsste Bodo was dazu sagen. 

Johnny


----------



## sideshowbob (31. August 2007)

also wie ich auf den eurobike-bildern sehe wird da im freak ausnahmslos der neu RS monarch verbaut... hoffe ja der geht dann auch im 2007er?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (10. September 2007)

Hallo

Hab nun den Float mit einem Evolver ersetzt â das hat sich gelohnt!
Bin etwas verwirrt, dass sich der rote Einstellknopf am Piggy sich endlos im Kreise drehen lÃ¤sst... Ist das normal, ist z.B. in dieser Weise Stufe 2 immer Stufe 2?

Thx


----------



## derpedda (10. September 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab nun den Float mit einem Evolver ersetzt  das hat sich gelohnt!
> Bin etwas verwirrt, dass sich der rote Einstellknopf am Piggy sich endlos im Kreise drehen lässt... Ist das normal, ist z.B. in dieser Weise Stufe 2 immer Stufe 2?
> ...



Ja! 2 ist zwei und bleibt auch II  

Damit wird halt das Volumen im Ausgleichsbehälter geändert. Wenn der Dämpfer auf 1 leicht durchschlägt kannst du bis 4 Höher einstellen.


----------



## derpedda (16. September 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand vergleichsdaten für das Set Up vom Evolver?



Hallo pisskopp! 
Heute war ich endlich mal in Winterberg  und hab das Setup auch im harten Gelände getestet.
Wie versprochen hier mein Setup:

 Zugstufe:5 klicks rein
Druckstufen Luftkammer: 55psi
 Feder Luftkammer: 150psi
Sag: 21mm
 Max. Hub Volumeneinsteller stufe 1: 56mm ( ohne merklichen Durchschlag)
Min. Hub Volumeneinsteller  Stufe 4: 54mm 

Fahrer Gewicht: 90-92Kg
Getestet auf  der 4 Cross und im Anschluss den Fun Ride. Wobei ich kein Gap gesprungen bin. 
Wie Sieht eigentlich dein Setup aus?


----------



## pisskopp (17. September 2007)

07Er - Freak

Piggy pack jetzt etwa 10 bar, (Leider kann ich es nicht ganz genau bestimmen, da ich den Dämpfer net ausbaue zum pumpen.)
Klick auf Stufe 3
Hauptkammer bei etwa 11-12 bar , fahre mit 11 - 12 mm Sag.
Auf meiner Hausstrecke nutze ich den Federweg bis auf 1mm voll aus.


----------



## smouki (17. September 2007)

Hallo derpedda und pisskopp

Verfolge interessiert die Einstellungsspsts des Evolvers. 
Bei meinem 4er waren die Werksdrücke je 10 bis 11 bar.
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wird der Dämpfer bei höherem Druck im Piggyback progressiver (Feineinstellung dann mit 1-4).

Wisst ihr, wieviel da maximal rein darf?
(habe jetzt 13 bar bei 70kg)

Thx und ride on


----------



## derpedda (17. September 2007)

1 bar = 14,5 psi

Zugstufe:5 klicks rein
Druckstufen Luftkammer: 3,8 bar
Feder Luftkammer: 10,3bar
Sag: 21mm
Max. Hub Volumeneinsteller stufe 1: 56mm ( ohne merklichen Durchschlag)
Min. Hub Volumeneinsteller Stufe 4: 54mm



smouki schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wieviel da maximal rein darf?
> (habe jetzt 13 bar bei 70kg)
> 
> Thx und ride on



Im Piggyback 3,5-12 bar (50-175psi)
Feder Luftkammer max. 21 bar (300psi)
Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz wieso ihr eure Dämpfer so knüppelhart einstellt und teilweise der Dämpfer immer noch durchschlägt


----------



## pisskopp (18. September 2007)

Schlägt ja nicht durch, hab knapp nen mm Spatzig.
Ich versteh net, wie man mit 21mm Sag fahren kann, ich fahr mit ca. 12mm = 21% SAG  und das ist Superlatscho
Was fährst Du für Strecken?


----------



## smouki (18. September 2007)

OK, danke. Dann geh ich mal wieder etwas runter im Piggy unter 12 bar.
Fahre auch mit rund 20% SAG bei etwa 9,5 bar. So spricht er recht gut an, gibt aber den Federweg rasch und recht linear bis hinten raus frei (bleibt meist auch ein mm Durchschlagschutz). Das Gefühl ist hart von Null bis Sag, dann soft.

Ich fahre meist Bergwege in den Voralpen (Berner Oberland).


----------



## derpedda (18. September 2007)

derpedda schrieb:


> Heute war ich endlich mal in Winterberg  und hab das Setup auch im harten Gelände getestet.



Damit meinte ich den Bikepark-Winterberg

Der Hinterbau war super da Konnte die Lyric nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2007)

@Smouki lass uns ma treffen zum Vergleich.
Wohen bei LU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (19. September 2007)

@pisskopp
Wohnen, Wohlen oder Wohen?
Könnten uns z.B. am Brünig treffen?
In Luzern Umgebung war ich zwar noch überhaupt nie biken...


----------



## pisskopp (20. September 2007)

wohnen.
LU lohnt, SA ?
PM


----------



## smouki (20. September 2007)

@pisskopp
du hast 1 PM


----------



## pisskopp (20. September 2007)

Nein...?


----------



## smouki (20. September 2007)

Mist, dann scheint's ab (meinem) Mac mit PM nicht zu funzen


----------



## VISION311 (21. September 2007)

OT Kauf Dir halt eine Forum-Dose


----------



## Anbipa (22. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Freak EX als Testbike und fahre am Sonntag in Oberammergau im Bikepark werde euch schreiben wie es sich fährt.
Euer Andy

P.S. Habe das Bike erst gestern erhalten.


----------



## smouki (18. Oktober 2007)

Back to the (Stahl-)Roots:

Abzugeben nach kurzer Testdauer in Freak 07 zwei einbaufertige DÃ¤mpfer:
â Manitou Evolver ISX 4
â Fox Float R

Mehr Infos > PM


----------



## Dakota (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi
kennt einer von Euch die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beim Freak EX 08.
Hat der Manitou Evolver ISX 4 da drin auch Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakota (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi 
Das mit der Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beim Freak EX 08 hat sich geklärt  (216mm), was mich jetzt noch interessiert ist und ob der Manitou Evolver ISX 4   da drin auch Platz findet.

Noch eine Frage zum Umwerfer: Fusion gibt nen Plattenumwerfer an d.h. Down-Swing oder Top-Swing ???

Der Unwissende


----------



## fusionSupport (10. Dezember 2007)

Der Manitou passt rein!

Als Umwerfer brauchst Du für´n fusion Bike grundsätzlich einen sog. E-Type Umwerfer. d.h. mit Montage am Tretlager - nicht am Sattelrohr. Da is nix mit Down-Swing... 
Aber damit es nicht zu einfach wird: Es gibt bei den Umwerfern noch die Unterscheidung "top pull" von oben angesteuert; "down pull" von unten angesteuert und dual pull - da geht beides: Zug von oben oder von unten.

Du brauchst also nen E-Type, ergo Top swing, und Dual pull oder down pull.  

Entscheident für die Frage welche Variante ist die Frage welche 3-fach Kurbel Du fährst! 
Shimano-Kurbeln? 
Dann XT FDM770E6 BJ 2008 oder LX FDM580E6

Truvative oder andere mit gleicher Spacerzahl li & re am Tretlager?
Dann XT FDM750ED6 oder LX FDM570ED6.

Ganz einfach  

(Irrtum wg. ... noch keinen Kaffee gehabt ... vorbehalten!    )


----------



## bikulus (10. Dezember 2007)

Morgen
ich hatte grad Kaffe 
Also die einfachste Lösung bzgl desw Umwerfers wäre vorne nur ein Kettenblatt, dann kannste auch noch Gewicht sparen   
Bikulus


----------



## Dakota (11. Dezember 2007)

@fusionSupport
Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort, jetzt kann ich weiter planen wie es mal aussehen soll  

@bikulus
Gewichtsersparnis   aber bergauf  

Grüsse 
Dakota


----------



## pisskopp (11. Dezember 2007)

Rohloff


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

Tach Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Luftdämpfer für mein Freak (Modell 04). Hub sollte schon mind. 55 besser 57mm sein.

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Dämpfern bzw. wo sind da die Unterschiede?? 

- Fox Float RP 2
- Fox Float RP 3
- Fox Float RP 23

Einsatzbereich sind Endurotouren und Light- Freeride. Gewicht mit Gepäck bei 1,81m sind ca. 80 KG.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (20. März 2008)

Manitou Evolver wenns Luft sein soll


----------



## derfreaker (20. März 2008)

smouki schrieb:


> Manitou Evolver wenns Luft sein soll


isx 4  oder wenn du`s noch differenzierter willst: isx 6


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

Das der ISX 4 bzw. 6 was kann hab ich auch schon gelesen aber vom Fusionsupport bekam ich die Antwort, dass kein Dämpfer bei mir (Modell 04) mit Ausgleichbehälter fahrbar wäre.... 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Was ist mit den o.g. Fox Dämpfern??


----------



## plattenfahrer (21. März 2008)

Hallo Chris,

welche Rahmengrößen fährst du in Raid und Freak?
Wie weit ziehst du die Sattelstütze heraus?

Mein Raid ist "L" mit gerader Stütze ohne Versatz, ca. 20 cm Auszug.
Ich tendiere zu "L" im Freak mit Größe 1,82m und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm.

Was empfiehlst du?

RideOn
Rainer


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2008)

@Plattenfahrer

Also, ich fahre bei 1,81m und ner Schrittlänge von ca. 84-86 die beiden Bikes in M. Allerd. ist der Auszug der Sattelstütze bei beiden Bikes schon zieml. am Limit (s. Bilder Gallery).

Da ich aber gerne ein quirliges und wendiges Bike fahre passt das dann M  (auch dank VRO) wieder ganz ganz gut 

Dir würde ich aber empfehlen vor Ort mal auf einem M/L Bike Platz zunehmen und die Wahl der Größe, von deinen pers. Vorlieben abhängig zu machen. 

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du gerne auch ne pm an mich schicken. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom Fox RP2??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Anbipa (22. März 2008)

Hallo Mr. Nice,
nach meiner Meinung braucht man keinen Dämpfer mit Plattfrom bei Fusion.
ein normaler Fox Float mit großer Kammer oder ein RS Monarch ist föllig ausreichend.
Grüße Andy


----------



## le duy nhut (22. März 2008)

Der DT Swiss 225 in meinem Freak wippt bergauf ganz schön...


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. März 2008)

@all
Danke für die Tipps

Werde jetzt mal einen Fox Float R testen, den Bikulus mir freundlicherweise verkauft hat.

Gruss und frohe Ostern.
chris


----------



## Dakota (23. März 2008)

Der RS Monarch wird in der Freeride beim Freak EX ganz schön kritisiert.

Kann das schon einer von Euch bestätigen bzw. wiederlegen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (23. März 2008)

Hallo
ja das mit dem Monarch kann ich bestätigen, ist völlig überdämpft, hab das bei einer Probefaht im Freak Team gemerkt. Ob das ein Einzelfall war?
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. März 2008)

Hab das mit dem Monarch auch schon gehört bzw. gelesen. Anscheinend ist hier ist die Serienstreuung ähnl. groß geraten wie wie bei der Lyrik...

War letztendl. auch der Grund für mich, warum ich hiervon die Finger gelassen habe wobei man die Dinger ja zwischenzeitl. schon je nach Modell zwischen 180,- und 280,- Euro bekommt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## derfreaker (24. März 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> Werde jetzt mal einen Fox Float R testen, den Bikulus mir freundlicherweise verkauft hat.
> ...


hi mr. nice, ich hab den fox float (serie im 07er freak) nur getauscht gegen den evolver isx 4, weil der foxy mit 10 bar in der luftkammer immer noch durchschlagende wirkung hatte.  alternativ ist aber ein stahldämpfer(platzverhältnisse) sicher ok. kannst mal deine "erfahrungen" hier zum besten geben...


----------



## pisskopp (24. März 2008)

hab im 07er den isx.
fahre mit knapp 11 bar und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sag ca 12mm kein Durchschlagen und trotzdem den Federweg voll genutzt.
Ich denke beim Freak generell gelten die 30% SAG nicht.
Vielleicht kann der support hier einmal Stellung beziehen.

Bin den Dämpfer auch in meinem 05er Freak gefahren, hat gepasst.
Musst nur aufpassen, dass die Sattelstüze nicht an das Pack kommt.


----------



## fusionSupport (25. März 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Wir empfehlen für das Freak einen SAG von 8-15mm (15-24%) 
Das selbe gilt für die Modelle Floyd SL und Raid SL.

Für Freak Team empfehlen wir 20-28% SAG.

Gruss!

Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2008)

Danke Fusionsupport für die empfohlene Sagangabe

Könntest du viel. noch eine grundsätzl. Aussage zur Nutzung von Dämpfern mit Ausgleichbehälter im Freak (Modellreihe 04 bis 08) insb. in Bezug auf Garantie machen, da hier die wildesten Gerüchte diesbzgl. kursieren.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## le duy nhut (29. März 2008)

Gestern habe ich die Luft aus meinem DT Swiss 225 Dämpfer abgelassen um den SAG korrekt einzustellen.
Nachdem ich die Luft abgelassen hatte zog sich der Dämpfer zusammen. 
Nun geht er nicht mehr auseinander. 
Auch nach dem Aufpumpen bis zum maximal-Druck von 18bar fehlen noch 1-2mm Hub. Zieht man die Pumpe ab, zieht sich der Dämpfer wieder zusammen.

Ist er defekt?
Was kostet eine Reparatur?
Wäre ein neuer Dämpfer zu empfehlen (falls Rep. zu teuer)?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## boettgeri (29. März 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Was kostet eine Reparatur?
> Wäre ein neuer Dämpfer zu empfehlen (falls Rep. zu teuer)?



Hi,
so aus der Ferne kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, was Dein Dämpfer hat. Ich würde jedoch folgendes versuchen: schraub ihn mal auf (äußerer Body) und sieh nach, ob er von innen noch ordentlich aussieht (Dichtungen, Bumper etc.). Das geht ganz leicht und ist auch für den Anfänger kein großer Aufwand. Ggf. die Dichtungen mit "Honeyslick" neu einfetten oder ersetzen (Dichtungssatz um 30 Euro). Mit etwas Glück kannst Du erkennen, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt und kannst es vielleicht selbst beheben. 
Wenn nicht: eine Reparatur bei DT-Swiss wird unter 100 Euro kaum zu machen sein und für 150 Euro kriegst Du bereits einen neuen (bike-componets.de oder bike-discount.de).
Einen gut gebrauchten ("aus Neurad") kriegst Du auch beim großen "E" meist um 100 Euro. Da lohnt eine Reparatur meines Erachtens nach kaum.

Gruß
boettgeri


----------



## hankpank (29. März 2008)

vorsichtig aufmachen  scheinbar ist der druck von der positivkammer in die negativkammer gewandert. Das heisst die aircan kann recht weit fliegen beim abschrauben. Danach einfach zusammenschrauben und wieder ganz normal befüllen, ...evtl. brauchst du ne neue dichtung.
Aber, probier erstmal ihn bei 18bar ganz auseinander zu ziehen, dann müsste sich der druck in beiden kammern ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (1. April 2008)

Hallo Leuts, wer von euch hat den IXS4  ??
Nach all dem Lob den ich hatte, habe ich festgestellt, dass der Druck im PiggyPack inicht hält. Hat das jemand schon mal bei sich geprüft??

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Brausa (1. April 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich die Luft aus meinem DT Swiss 225 Dämpfer abgelassen um den SAG korrekt einzustellen.
> Nachdem ich die Luft abgelassen hatte zog sich der Dämpfer zusammen.
> Nun geht er nicht mehr auseinander.
> Auch nach dem Aufpumpen bis zum maximal-Druck von 18bar fehlen noch 1-2mm Hub. Zieht man die Pumpe ab, zieht sich der Dämpfer wieder zusammen.
> ...



Im Liteville Thread waren mal einige Tips zu den DT Dämpfern. Scheinbar kann man von aussen mit einem flachen Gegenstand (z.B. Kabelbinder) unter die Dichtung bis zur Dichtung der Negativkammer "stechen" und so den Druck rauslassen (Tip von LV selber). Danach wird lt. Berichten deutlich weniger Druck in der Positivkammer benötig. Bei genaueren Interesse musst du halt selber danach suchen.


----------



## pisskopp (2. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, wer von euch hat den IXS4  ??
> Nach all dem Lob den ich hatte, habe ich festgestellt, dass der Druck im PiggyPack inicht hält. Hat das jemand schon mal bei sich geprüft??
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Hat sich erledigt....  Lag net am Dämpfer


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir jetzt in mein 08 Freak einen DT EX 200 eingebaut. Länge 200 mm und 55 mm Hub. Hab original einen Monarchen verbaut gehabt mit dem ich aber nicht warm wurde. Danach einen IXS 4 der an für sich ein guter Dämpfer ist. Aber da ich jetzt des öftern HM mache (AX Vorbereitung) ist mir aufgefallen das mit schwerem Gepäck der Dämpfer einsinkt. Daran ändert auch die Einstellung der Druck -oder Zugstufe nichts. Nur mehr Druck hat geholfen. Aber dann war der Dämpfer beim Downhill viel zu hart. Nur eine Blockierung hätte was gebracht deshalb auch der DT Dämpfer.
Jetzt eine Frage die Einstellung des PiggyPack 1-4 Klicks, hatte bei mir überhaupt keine messbare Wirkung gezeigt. Man konnte den Dämpfer nicht sensibler oder unsensibler machen (jedenfalls merkte ich keinen Unterschied) wie ist das bei euch?

Roland


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. April 2008)

Sei vorsichtig mit dem Blockieren des Dämpfers. Duch die schwimmende Lagerung zwischen Wippe und Kettenstrebe können bei blockiertem Dämpfer Kräfte auftreten, die die Kettenstrebe brechen lassen können.
Fusion lässt ausdrücklich keine blockierbaren Dämpfer zu.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit dem Blockieren des Dämpfers. Duch die schwimmende Lagerung zwischen Wippe und Kettenstrebe können bei blockiertem Dämpfer Kräfte auftreten, die die Kettenstrebe brechen lassen können.
> Fusion lässt ausdrücklich keine blockierbaren Dämpfer zu.



Oh das wusste ich nicht. Aber ich fahre mit sehr weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze da sitze ich weit hinten. Dadurch habe ich bei vollem Gepäck  viel Gewicht der wie ein langer Hebel auf den Dämpfer wirkt. Wenn ich bei uns in der fränkischen Schweiz fahre brauche ich die Blockierung nicht. Aber heute mit schwerem Rucksack (Vorbereitung AX) war es schon bedeutend einfacher am Berg. 
Weiss jetzt auch nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (3. April 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit dem Blockieren des Dämpfers. Duch die schwimmende Lagerung zwischen Wippe und Kettenstrebe können bei blockiertem Dämpfer Kräfte auftreten, die die Kettenstrebe brechen lassen können.
> Fusion lässt ausdrücklich keine blockierbaren Dämpfer zu.



 wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder?



Doch, schau dir mal die zugelassenen Dämpfer für fusion an.
http://www.fusionbikes.de/bikes/mehr_infos/Freak.html



*Gibt es eine Hotline von fusion?*
*Unsere Service-Hotline 06106-2066 is**t täglich zwischen 8:00 Uhr *
*und 19:00 Uhr (freitags bis 18:00 Uhr) erreichbar.*


----------



## bikulus (4. April 2008)

tja, wenn man bei einem Auto die Federn durch starre Verbindungen ersetzt, dann würden wohl auch die Lager ziemlich schnell in die Knie gehen! Macht finde ich Sinn. Abgesehen davon ist eine aktive Federung bergauf ebenfalls sinnvoll.
Es ist aber leider ein Freak Problem, vor allem mit softem setup, dass man weit hinten sitzt
Bikulus


----------



## DJT (4. April 2008)

Ich dachte der Fox RP wär blockierbar, kann man glaub nur das ProPedal verstellen, gell   sorry
Aber wenn man einen blockierbaren Dämpfer hat, und ihn blockiert macht man aus ihm ja keine "starre Verbindung". Der hat dann nur ein ziemlich hohes Losbrechmoment oder!? Und höhere Kräfte treten da ja auch nicht auf als an anderen Bikes die man "blockieren" darf
Ach, egal


----------



## pisskopp (4. April 2008)

Bei mir wirkt das Pigy Pack gut, fahre auf Stufe 3
Das heikle an dem Dämpfer ist, dass durch das Abnehmen der Pumpe minimal Luft entweicht. Dieses Volumen macht aber schon einiges an Druckverlust aus (Pack-Volumen ist klein)

Ich fahre ein SAG von 11 mm und dass ein Bike einsackt, mit Gewicht ist logisch oder? 
Nimm ne Pumpe mit.

Greetz


----------



## derpedda (5. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Das heikle an dem Dämpfer ist, dass durch das Abnehmen der Pumpe minimal Luft entweicht.



Da ist ein Reset Airport 90 EVO schon eine große Hilfe  
Leider muss man den Dämpfer beim Freak ausbauen um den Druck mit dem Airport ändern zu können.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Bei mir wirkt das Pigy Pack gut, fahre auf Stufe 3
> Das heikle an dem Dämpfer ist, dass durch das Abnehmen der Pumpe minimal Luft entweicht. Dieses Volumen macht aber schon einiges an Druckverlust aus (Pack-Volumen ist klein)
> 
> Ich fahre ein SAG von 11 mm und dass ein Bike einsackt, mit Gewicht ist logisch oder?
> ...



Das mein Bike mit Gewicht einsackt ist mir schon klar. Aber durch den EX200 kann ich beim fahren den Dämpfer einstellen wie ich will und das ist schon nicht verkehrt. 
Hätte mein Freak die Rahmengrösse M wäre der IXS der optimale Dämpfer so aber muss ich halt mit einem Kompromiss leben (fahren).  
Ich bin auch immer so mit 11-12mm SAG gefahren denke auch das, das optimal war. Beim DT bin ich noch am probieren.


----------



## spencer 19 (9. April 2008)

Hey Freakfans !
Wollte ihn mein 2007 Freak Grösse M einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer einbauen und mußte festellen das er nicht reinpasst wegen dem Ausgleichbehälter. Passt in das Freak kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter rein? Gruss Spencer


----------



## derpedda (9. April 2008)

der Manitou Evolver passt ohne Probleme in mein Freak 2007 in M


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2008)

spencer 19 schrieb:


> Hey Freakfans !
> Wollte ihn mein 2007 Freak Grösse M einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer einbauen und mußte festellen das er nicht reinpasst wegen dem Ausgleichbehälter. Passt in das Freak kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter rein? Gruss Spencer



Manitou Evolver ISX 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spencer 19 (10. April 2008)

Ja Danke dann werde ich mir wohl den Evolver kaufen müssen!


----------



## ac-aachen (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich komm direkt zum Thema: Habe mein Freak mit ner Magura Wotan versehen und jetzt suche ich einen geeigneten Dämpfer, dieser soll gut Schläge einstecken können aber auch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten haben und dazu harmonisch zur Gabel arbeiten.

Meine Favoriten sind: Fox Van r, Fox Vanilla r prop. Was meit Ihr dazu???

Danke schon mal für die kommenden konstruktiven Antworten

Gruß Ac-Aachen


----------



## big-p-fan (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo ac-aachen, 

der Fox Van ist sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn du nicht auf jedes Gramm schaust, dann ist er der Performance eines Luftdämpfers deutlich überlegen und dazu noch sehr robust. 
Allerdings solltest du im Vorfeld probieren, ob er auch in deinen Rahmern reinpasst, da der Dämpfer mit seinem Ausgleichsbehälter relativ groß baut. Bei meinem Rahmen (-M-) hat es hier gerade mal ca 2-3mm Platz zum Sattelrohr, aber reicht


----------



## ac-aachen (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo big-p-fan.

Hört sich gut an, hast du mal nachgemessen wie viel Federweg du einbußen musstest?


Gruß ac-aachen


----------



## big-p-fan (2. Mai 2008)

Wieso einbußen??? 

Den Van bekommst du ebenfalls mit 57mm Federweg bei einer 200er Einbaulänge. Genau wie der Float, welche als Standard verbaut ist (war). 

Einzig und allein der Gummipuffer auf der Kolbenstange "nimmt" dir etwas Federweg als Durchschlagschutz, aber beim Luftdämpfer hatte ich auch nie bis auf Anschlag den Weg ausgereizt, von daher sollte sich das nichts schenken. 

Anders gesagt, hier gibt es jetzt (endlich) die gewünschte Progression gegen Ende des Federweges, was beim Float deutlichst gefehlt hatte.


----------



## ac-aachen (3. Mai 2008)

Ok mir hat einer erzählt  das man mit dem VAN deutlich weniger Federweg hat, daher die Nachfrage.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Mai 2008)

MAnitou ixs 4, harmoniert optimal mit der 08 Wotan...
Der Dämpfer ist aber sehr heikel einzustellen. Aber arbeitet TOP!
By the way, könnten hier noch andere ihr Set-Up vomIXs4 posten?
Fahrergewicht?

Danke


----------



## pisskopp (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo??
Könnten wir mal die IXS4 Einstellungen austauschen? SAG? Luftruck? Piggy?
Danke


----------



## derfreaker (30. Mai 2008)

hallo meine einstellungen zur zeit(wie pisskopp sagt:heikel einzustellen und man muss länger ausprobieren mit verschiedenen einstellungen): evolver isx 4: mein (körper-)kampfgewicht 73 kg, Luftdruck 9 bar, im piggy 6 bar, sag ca 15 mm  auf stufe 2 eingestellt. beim drop  ist der federweg vom dämper fast komplett ausgenutzt, ohne dass er auf block fährt. hatte vorher beim original verbauten fox float ständig auf durchschlag, auch bei 10 bar luftdruck noch so -ergo, schei...dämpfer   für das enduro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (30. Mai 2008)

ok MOD Freak 07
Ich hab im piggy 12 ca(Schwer zu ermitteln) und auf Stufe 3
In der Hauptkammer habe ich knapp 10 bar, Mit ca. 1cm sag (im Stehen) 
Gewicht mit Klamotten ca 81 Kilo
Habe aber immer das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer im mittleren Berreich etwas durchrauscht..
Durchschläge selten, aber Federweg voll genutzt. Reifendruck 2.5 bar (Rubber Quen)

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Anbipa (1. Juni 2008)

Eine gute Dämpferpumpe ist Gold wert oder einen Adapter von Reset.

dieser heißt:Air Port EVO.
www. reset-racing.de oder bei mir.

Andy


----------



## pisskopp (1. Juni 2008)

oder die von Magura......  hilft aber nicht, sackt trotzdem im mittleren bereich etwas durch den weg..


----------



## xalex (3. Juni 2008)

die freak (evtl. ex)  bestellungsabsicht wird immer konkreter ;-)

würdet ihr es nach den bisherigen erfarungen mit dem monarch probieren oder gleich einen anderen dämpfer ordern?


----------



## Schreiner (4. Juni 2008)

gleich nen anderen, der monarch ist schrott und sollte von Fusion am besten gar nicht mehr angeboten werden!!!


----------



## xalex (4. Juni 2008)

ah, hallo schreiner, habe dir pn gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

fährt jemand diesen Manitou-Dämpfer im Freak?

http://www4.hibike.de/?sessionID=G8...D=&productID=da7b37b84a5ee4d6f53185772fbdf623

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. September 2008)

@hans
Nein, bin ihn noch nicht gefahren aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, dass er auch nur 50mm hub hat...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Hans (13. September 2008)

Hallo Chris,

den gibt es auch mit 56 mm Hub, sieh link weiter unten

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2008)

@Hans
Hmh, stimmt... würde viel. mal bei Tobi vom Fusionsupport nachfragen ob der was kann. Günstig ist er ja jedenfalls nicht wirklich!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Hans (15. September 2008)

Hier ist er noch günstiger

http://bike-components.de/catalog/D...mpfer?osCsid=1af417cc70ffb21f5b57aeb3acae1178

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2008)

@Hans
Also, ich würde eher mal im Forum bzw. Bikemarkt nach einem Fox Float R schauen... bekommst ihn teilweise schon für 100,- bis 150,- Euro!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## flowbike (22. September 2008)

ich habe jetzt hier im Bikemarkt nen Fox Float ergattert.
Kann mir jemand die genauen Abmessungen der nötigen Buchsen für ein Freak 05 sagen?
Dann würde ich mir die selber drehen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. September 2008)

@Flowbike
Du hast eine PM!!

Gruss
chris


----------

